# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Flood of Wood Offical Giveaway Thread



## Kevin

Here's where to show your wood guys and begin the giveaway. The rules. I have tried to keep them to a minimum and base them on the suggestions we received in the original thread, so without fanfare here they are:

1) Wood may be donated using any size USPS priority box. Wood quality must be considered very high by the average woodworker.
2) Finished items and tools may also be donated. 
3) Donors are responsible for shipping costs to send to their respective winner
4) Donors may or may not elect to be in the running to be one of the winners
5) Three winners will be randomly selected once the donation deadline has been reached
6) Total boxes will be divided into 3 groups and winner #1 gets first pick of his number of boxes, then 2nd and 3rd place. In the case of an odd box it will be in winner #1 group
7) Winners may send finished items to donors at their discretion

Does this sound fair? I know we could make it much more complex but trying to keep it simple.


----------



## kazuma78

*RE: Give Your Wood Here . . .*

I get to my new house in Fort Bliss on the 8th and the movers are supposed to deliver my stuff the 11th (including the cedar chest full of wood they laughed at me for having) so I will post some pictures when I get all my stuff back! Please dont start this shebang without me!


----------



## BarbS

*RE: Give Your Wood Here . . .*

Sounds good, Kevin. Simple is as simple does.


----------



## Bean_counter

*RE: Give Your Wood Here . . .*

I am with Josh, I fly to Washington in an hour and wont be back until Friday and will be doing the Texas Tech game and tailgating most of the day Saturday so will likely be Sunday before I can get some "pitchers" posted. So pllleeeeaaassseee dont start without me (man that was pathetic).


----------



## jimmyjames

*RE: Give Your Wood Here . . .*

I will put together my box tonight after work


----------



## Kevin

We won't rush it then so everyone can participate. My pictures were horrible anyway so I'm going to put the rest of my wood together and retake the pics. 

Barb sorry to scare you like that we've been watching those crime shows too much lately and it occurred to me I could get framed for something sending my DNA to all over the place. :i_dunno:


----------



## healeydays

How about we put a deadline to post boxes of Oct 18th? That gives everyone time to put a box together and post. Then that gives the weekend to do the drawing and picking for shipping around the 21st?


----------



## Kevin

I don't have anything against the 18th I guess. Sounds good to me. Let's get some feedback on it before making it official.


----------



## Mike1950

Works for me.


----------



## Mike1950

A question though- lets say we have 15 contributors- 10 possible receivers- 3 win 5 boxes each- 2 are turners one flathead- flexibility for last minute contents change??? or some of us just get to keep our contribution secret. If you contribute but do not want to win you should have the choice of picturing or not picturing wood. just my thoughts.........


----------



## justturnin

Cool idea, must have missed the R&D thread but I like the idea. Every donor should be a winner. Use an RNG to assign each donor a number and go from lowest to highest to choose your box. Just a thought since it looks like there may end up being several boxes made available. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Mike1950

justturnin said:


> Cool idea, must have missed the R&D thread but I like the idea. Every donor should be a winner. Use an RNG to assign each donor a number and go from lowest to highest to choose your box. Just a thought since it looks like there may end up being several boxes made available. Just some thoughts.



That works but how about every donor that does not want to win just gets thrown in the pool so some donors win more than one. These donors are not anonymous but their boxed can or do not have to be pictured.


----------



## SDB777

I don't get back from vacation until late this week. I will do my best to get something put together then and get a photo for ya!

Not sure about the most extreme high end type timber, but it will be from my stash! And I am thinking about doing a Large USPS Flat Rate.....just because.


Scott (woohoo, we talkin' bout free wood) B


----------



## Kevin

I don't understand why it would be a good idea for a donor to not show the wood. How is the winner going to see it? You going to PM a picture to all the players? This one is over my head Mike please fill me in. 

Regarding flat work or turning, blocks can be resawn into boards, and boards can be glued into segmented blocks. I think most woodworkers here can cope with any size wood they receive and since they're the ones choosing their box anyway they wouldn't choose something they don't want. When 3rd place is left with what boxes are left that's just the way it is - surely they'll be happy to have wood. Anyine can always barter something they can't use for something they can with another member once the dust settles. But this another reason why wood has to be shown I can't understand why not showing the wood donated is a good plan but I am al ears . . .


----------



## Mike1950

I would think the winner would see it when he got it but??? He or she could publicize. I see nothing wrong with a surprise box -especially if it is from someone that expects nothing but a heartfelt thanks. Give away is just that is it not- not a contest as to whom will give more away. 
Flatworker vs spinner- no offence but I as a flat worker have very little use for a box of penblanks- especially with the caveat that the winner has to keep them an do something with them. Just my thoughts.


----------



## justturnin

Not sure I have this right. So several folks donate and three winners are chosen. Each winner picks a single box from the options?


----------



## Kevin

Mike I think your idea just complicates things. And it goes against everything WB has been about - out in the open. I still have not heard you say why not showing the wood is a good idea? How can the first place winner select the wood he wants if he can't see it? How can he choose the wood that best suits him? How can he avoid the pen blanks if he doesn't want them if the box is a mystery box? As far as pen blanks do we make a rule no pen blanks allowed? Where do we stop with rules? I think it will work out - most members are reasoable and trustworthy (I know you are not suggesting otherwise - just saying I feel it will not be a problem) so I doubt it will be all boxes of pen blanks but what if so? it is after all FREE wood and as I said anyone who ends up with something they do not want can "barter" it for other wood.  Any of that make sense? 

Let's make it official. Anyone wanting to donate wood needs to show pictures of the wood - just like always in the WB tradition. 

@Chris the rules explain it pretty clearly and as Dave said short and sweet three winners, divide the boxes in groups of three. Odd box goes to the 1st place winner.


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> We won't rush it then so everyone can participate. My pictures were horrible anyway so I'm going to put the rest of my wood together and retake the pics.
> 
> Barb sorry to scare you like that we've been watching those crime shows too much lately and it occurred to me I could get framed for something sending my DNA to all over the place. :i_dunno:



ha. paranoia. I think. ?


----------



## Kevin

BarbS said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won't rush it then so everyone can participate. My pictures were horrible anyway so I'm going to put the rest of my wood together and retake the pics.
> 
> Barb sorry to scare you like that we've been watching those crime shows too much lately and it occurred to me I could get framed for something sending my DNA to all over the place. :i_dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha. paranoia. I think. ?
Click to expand...


More like another failed attempt at humor. :morning2:


----------



## Kevin

A lot of folks like pen blanks Dave. Some don't. The ones that do not, and end up with them, both things that have not even happened yet, can go to a site called wood barter and trade them for something they can use.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike I think your idea just complicates things. And it goes against everything WB has been about - out in the open. I still have not heard you say why not showing the wood is a good idea? How can the first place winner select the wood he wants if he can't see it? How can he choose the wood that best suits him? How can he avoid the pen blanks if he doesn't want them if the box is a mystery box? As far as pen blanks do we make a rule no pen blanks allowed? Where do we stop with rules? I think it will work out - most members are reasoable and trustworthy (I know you are not suggesting otherwise - just saying I feel it will not be a problem) so I doubt it will be all boxes of pen blanks but what if so? it is after all FREE wood and as I said anyone who ends up with something they do not want can "barter" it for other wood.  Any of that make sense?
> 
> Let's make it official. Anyone wanting to donate wood needs to show pictures of the wood - just like always in the WB tradition.
> 
> @Chris the rules explain it pretty clearly and as Dave said short and sweet three winners, divide the boxes in groups of three. Odd box goes to the 1st place winner.



See that is where the confusion is- maybe all the rules should be in one unaltered thread. I did not see where winners picked wood I thought that was random. I will wait and post pics when I really can understand what is going on. My I guess Bad.


----------



## Kevin

Aha mystery solved. I wasn't understanding where you were coming from but now I do. Nope not a random on the boxes. I was thinking there's no advantage to having a 1st, 2nd, 3rd place winner if they cannot choose in that order. I do have all the rules in one place at the very top of this thread. It seems like more than one member is having a hard time seeing them - maybe people are just scanning the thread I don't know what I can do to make them more visible maybe highlight them in blue or something . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Here's where to show your wood guys and begin the giveaway. The rules. I have tried to keep them to a minimum and base them on the suggestions we received in the original thread, so without fanfare here they are:
> 
> 1) Wood may be donated using any size USPS priority box. Wood quality must be considered very high by the average woodworker.
> 2) Finished items and tools may also be donated.
> 3) Donors are responsible for shipping costs to send to their respective winner
> 4) Donors may or may not elect to be in the running to be one of the winners
> 5) Three winners will be randomly selected once the donation deadline has been reached
> 6) Total boxes will be divided into 3 groups and winner #1 gets first pick of his number of boxes, then 2nd and 3rd place. In the case of an odd box it will be in winner #1 group
> 7) Winners may send finished items to donors at their discretion
> 
> Does this sound fair? I know we could make it much more complex but trying to keep it simple.



Now I see where the confusion was also. Not trying to change anything. 
I replied to it so it is at the end also.


----------



## Mike1950

goslin99 said:


> Why's everyone gotta rag on us pen makers? I'd be thrilled with a crap pot full of pen blanks. Especially good ones from WB folk.



Nothing against pen or call makers but my point as a flat worker- a bunch of pen blanks do me very little good. Just a statement of truth- not judgement In fact I think I just traded with a pen maker for a .......PEN.


----------



## healeydays

Don't worry Mike, if you win, I'm going to put a solid piece in the box I'm shipping.


----------



## Mike1950

healeydays said:


> Don't worry Mike, if you win, I'm going to put a solid piece in the box I'm shipping.



I will exclude myself- was just concerned about the minority- us flatheads.


----------



## SENC

Here is my box. Call it a WB game call exotics starter box (though supplies could be used for stoppers, etc.). I think there is still room for a bit more (the mfrb will be full), but will include at least what is pictured. This is a variety of blanks, mostly from various WB trades or purchases. Includes ziricote, imbuia, koa, afzelia, curly walnut, turkish walnut, IRW, DIW, BAB, BEB, chechen, bubinga, duckwood, etc. If room allows, may even include a sampling from the nutty crotch combo!

[attachment=32315]


----------



## Mike1950

ahhhhhhh Marcus- I think YOU just set the bar pretty high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice wood......................... Or as one of the mods would say HOT damn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

mja979 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhh Marcus- I think YOU just set the bar pretty high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice wood......................... Or as one of the mods would say HOT damn!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope the list helps clarify what is pictured.
> 
> Edit:
> Please do not think of it as a "bar" just what I wanted to contribute.
Click to expand...


I meant nothing but a compliment Marcus- Nice contribution- somebodies going to be happy.....


----------



## Kevin

Geez Marcus. Can I change my mind about making myself eligible? 

Very generous offering Marcus, thank you.


----------



## Kevin

I heard from Ken he says of course he will run the drawing again - I knew he would. Thanks Ken!


----------



## ButchC

mja979 said:


> Hope this is good enough. I could not fit a few things in a small box so I added more and made a medium.
> 
> Please count me in the contest.
> 
> Edit:
> Amboyna Blocks.
> Honduran Rosewood burl block and scales.
> Cocobolo scales and thin inlay
> Curly Satinwood blocks and inlay.
> Figured Padauk.
> Velvet Tamarind Burl. (Very Checked)
> Stabilized Dyed Black Ash Burl.
> Large Cherry Burl turning blank.



I was JUST out in the shop pulling some of my bestest of the bestest pieces in my shop, and then I saw this. My bestest aren't even worthy of being in the same state as the likes of those of you already posting. I think I may have to exclude myself due to wood envy, as mine simply doesn't measure up (yes, several puns intended there).

How embarrassing.


edit: I am certainly intimidated, and I am just going by what Kevin posted in the beginning of this thread:

"Wood may be donated using any size USPS priority box. Wood quality must be considered very high by the average woodworker."

Butch


----------



## Mike1950

ButchC said:


> mja979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is good enough. I could not fit a few things in a small box so I added more and made a medium.
> 
> Please count me in the contest.
> 
> Edit:
> Amboyna Blocks.
> Honduran Rosewood burl block and scales.
> Cocobolo scales and thin inlay
> Curly Satinwood blocks and inlay.
> Figured Padauk.
> Velvet Tamarind Burl. (Very Checked)
> Stabilized Dyed Black Ash Burl.
> Large Cherry Burl turning blank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was JUST out in the shop pulling some of my bestest of the bestest pieces in my shop, and then I saw this. My bestest aren't even worthy of being in the same state as the likes of those of you already posting. I think I may have to exclude myself due to wood envy, as mine simply doesn't measure up (yes, several puns intended there).
> 
> How embarrassing.
> 
> Butch
Click to expand...


Butch- should not be what it is about. If you look above - Kevin said can I reconsider being eligible- I had same thought when I saw cherry burl- Everyone should play that wants to play- It aint about what you have it is about the love of the wood we all have. Please play. PS- my contribution will be domestic and not up to Marcus's level.


----------



## ButchC

Mike1950 said:


> ButchC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mja979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please count me in the contest.
> 
> Edit:
> Amboyna Blocks.
> Honduran Rosewood burl block and scales.
> Cocobolo scales and thin inlay
> Curly Satinwood blocks and inlay.
> Figured Padauk.
> Velvet Tamarind Burl. (Very Checked)
> Stabilized Dyed Black Ash Burl.
> Large Cherry Burl turning blank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was JUST out in the shop pulling some of my bestest of the bestest pieces in my shop, and then I saw this. My bestest aren't even worthy of being in the same state as the likes of those of you already posting. I think I may have to exclude myself due to wood envy, as mine simply doesn't measure up (yes, several puns intended there).
> 
> How embarrassing.
> 
> Butch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Butch- should not be what it is about. If you look above - Kevin said can I reconsider being eligible- I had same thought when I saw cherry burl- Everyone should play that wants to play- It aint about what you have it is about the love of the wood we all have. Please play. PS- my contribution will be domestic and not up to Marcus's level.
Click to expand...


I guess I can probably chop a hunk or two off the bubinga slabs I haven't had the heart to cut. This giveaway is exhausting!!!


----------



## Mike1950

I guess I can probably chop a hunk or two off the bubinga slabs I haven't had the heart to cut. This giveaway is exhausting!!!
You do not need to do that!!! Nobody expects your best wood- if they do they will be disappointed with what I GIVE away. Key word- Give. Supposed to be fun not stressful. m


----------



## Kevin

ButchC said:


> I was JUST out in the shop pulling some of my bestest of the bestest pieces in my shop, and then I saw this. My bestest aren't even worthy of being in the same state as the likes of those of you already posting. I think I may have to exclude myself due to wood envy, as mine simply doesn't measure up (yes, several puns intended there).
> 
> How embarrassing.
> 
> 
> edit: I am certainly intimidated, and I am just going by what Kevin posted in the beginning of this thread:
> 
> "Wood may be donated using any size USPS priority box. Wood quality must be considered very high by the average woodworker."
> 
> Butch



Butch, Marcus has had some good success here at WB and he just wants to take this opportunity to give back in the WB spirit. I was floored to see such high quality wood myself. Few if any of us will be able to even get close to that. Like he said he wasn't trying to set the bar - he just felt like doing it for all the right reasons. If we use his as a yardstick we'd all have to sit on the porch and just watch the big dog play by himself. I hope you don't think my stuff will look anything close to that! Don't hold out us on us there's really no expectations other than doing your best. As long as you don't put out a box of 2 x 4 shorts from home dee-pot you'll be fine. And no need to give away those gems you have hidden either. Not a contest to see who can give away the farm. If it was Marcus already won.


----------



## ButchC

Kevin said:


> Butch, Marcus has had some good success here at WB and he just wants to take this opportunity to give back in the WB spirit. I was floored to see such high quality wood myself. Few if any of us will be able to even get close to that. Like he said he wasn't trying to set the bar - he just felt like doing it for all the right reasons. If we use his as a yardstick we'd all have to sit on the porch and just watch the big dog play by himself. I hope you don't think my stuff will look anything close to that! Don't hold out us on us there's really no expectations other than doing your best. As long as you don't put out a box of 2 x 4 shorts from home dee-pot you'll be fine. And no need to give away those gems you have hidden either. Not a contest to see who can give away the farm. If it was Marcus already won.



I kinda enjoy watching the big dogs play sometimes. Whew. Thanks for putting my mind at ease.  

I will resume filling my mfrb with excellent choices from my messy workshop,

Still looking for my ladder.

Butch


----------



## davduckman2010

bet ya cant quess whats in ducks box :dunno::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> bet ya cant quess whats in ducks box :dunno::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



POOPwood... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

davduckman2010 said:


> bet ya cant quess whats in ducks box :dunno::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Goosewood? Swanwood?


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet ya cant quess whats in ducks box :dunno::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goosewood? Swanwood?
Click to expand...


your getting warmer:irishjig::irishjig::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin




----------



## ButchC

I got no sound. And yes, my speakers are on. And I'm listening.

edit: nevermind. The sound was down on the player in the post.


----------



## rob3232

Duck, Duck, goose.... your'e It!


----------



## rdnkmedic

I too was feeling kind of intimidated. I guess the best stuff I have right now is some curly Georgia sweet gum. We have seen what it can become and it is amazing. It also can be resawn for the flatheads. I think I will be ok. Gonna work to find a really pretty piece. Maybe a crotch can be found. We'll see.

I can't even spell ambroyna........:dash2::wacko1: :cool2:


----------



## healeydays

Kevin,

When I saw the video you put up I thought it might be this one as this is a wood site afterall and this might also be appropriate...

Mike B


----------



## Bean_counter

Kevin said:


> A lot of folks like pen blanks Dave. Some don't. The ones that do not, and end up with them, both things that have not even happened yet, can go to a site called wood barter and trade them for something they can use.



If anyone barters the pen blanks I send I'll throw a public fit, I kid I kid


----------



## jmurray

how long do i have to get my box together/ pic posted. Im gonna try my best to put something impressive together. im gonna leave all the pieces as big as possible, bowl blank size. 

did we decide on a box size or is it up to donater?


----------



## Andrew M

Ok so here is my MFRB. Would be a great box for a call or pen turner, seeing as everything is 2x2 except for two of the cherry burl spindles which are 1.5x1.5 and the purple heart and curly maple flat stock. 
[attachment=32363]
4 cherry burl spindles and a piece of mahogany. 
[attachment=32364]
a piece of walnut crotch, some crazy spalted pecan, big leaf maple with a few eyes, red eucalyptus, and a piece of east India rosewood. The check in the walnut is just on the surface doesn't go very deep.
[attachment=32365]
A piece of purple heart and curly maple flat stock. These can be switched out for a variety of pen blanks if the winner chooses. 
[attachment=32366]


----------



## DKMD

Here's what I scrounged together today. It's a LFRB full of assorted turning items. There are a couple of curly Claro walnut rounds I got a few years ago. The four square blanks in the center of the photo are unknown exotics that I purchased before I was smart enough to start labeling things:wacko1:... They're heavy and came from Woodcraft, but that's about all I know. The are four elm burl, two silver maple burl, and a curly pear stopper blanks. There also a piece of curly quartersawn white oak and a piece of spalted silver maple and a cocobolo spindle blank. Oh, there's a chunk of red mallee burl in there as well.

The winner can take the box, or I'm happy to supply a finished turning of their choice instead(we can sort that out after the drawing).

[attachment=32367]

Curly oak 2.75x 2x 8.5"
Cocobolo 2.25sq x 5.5"
Spalted maple 1 7/8sq x 8"
Silver maple burl and curly pear stoppers 1.5 sq x 3.5"
Natural edge elm burl stoppers 1.5sq by varying
Red mallee burl cap almost 5"square by 2.5"+(natural cap edge)
Curly Claro walnut rounds 4.5 and 6" rounds by 2.25" thick 
Unknown exotics 4x4x3, 5x5x2, 6x6x3, and 5x5x3".


----------



## NCWoodArt

Here is my lot a Med flat rate box full. I will use some pen blanks to fill any air gaps in box when I get it all boxed up. If winner does not want them they can advise me before I ship or donate them to another turner.

Mexican Cocobolo scales 1/4 x 1.5" x 5"
Amboyna burl piece with sapwood 7/8" x 5" x 5.5"
Spalted Maple 2.5" x 3" x 5-3/4"
Figured Cherry 2.5" x 4-3/4" x 5"
Red Oak Burl cap 2.5-3" thick x 5.5" square
Zebrawood 1.5" x 1-7/8" x 8.5"
Black Cherry Burl 1.5" square x 5" long
Amboyna burl 1-1/8" square x 6" _Heavily figured with eyes
Misc Australian Burl bottle stoppers 1-3/8" sq x 2.5"
Black & White Ebony 1-3/4" square x 6"

Hopefully something for most any turner or small flat worker.


----------



## NYWoodturner

OK - Here is my box. I put this together with several groups in mind. Turners, Pen Makers, Call makers and Knife makers. Most of these pieces will cross all of those. If a Flat head wins I have some really nice curly clear maple that I can substitute, but I didn't want to cut it down to LFRB size just for the picture. We can work that out after the trade.

[attachment=32439]

[attachment=32440]

Ambrosia Maple 6x6x2 
Ambrosia Maple 8x8x2
Quilted Maple 2.25x3x11.5
4.25x4.75x1 Olive
6x6x4 BLM Burl
4x4x2 3/4 Buckeye Burl
1.75x1.75x9 Curly Sheduah 
Two IRW stopper blanks @1.5x1.5x2
1.5x1.5x6 IRW blank
2x2x3 White Holly blank
4x6x1.75 Aussie Burl cap - Either Corrugatta or Brown Mallee
Tigre Caspi stopper blank
Zircote 1.5x1.5x5.25
4 Gaboon Ebony pen blanks
Clear cherry 1.75x1.75x9.75


----------



## Kevin

I'm just going to go last so I can give away my 1936 Stutz Bearcat and not be upstaged by all this awesome wood. Maybe. :wacko1:

You guys are just unbelievable. I'm humbled to be involved with men and women of such character and generosity.


----------



## SENC

I'm jumping in as a contestant if the bearcat is in!

Seriously, though, some great stuff, indeed. Haven't seen one offering I wouldn't readily buy. There are going to be some very fortunate recipients whose stash gets a rapid upgrade.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I'm just going to go last so I can give away my 1936 Stutz Bearcat and not be upstaged by all this awesome wood. Maybe. :wacko1:
> 
> You guys are just unbelievable. I'm humbled to be involved with men and women of such character and generosity.



I think John Wayne drives one in the movie where his name is Stig- Maureen O'Hara - He breaks his neck. Man that is a cool car. there is a guy in my neighborhood that has a 30's Auston roadster. Has a cool little door in the side for golf clubs.........


----------



## healeydays

Sorry guys, but the Healey is not going in a box...


----------



## rdnkmedic

[attachment=32460]

Not real fancy but here is my contribution. I think I have things that will satisfy turners, call makers and flatheads. Several pieces are large enough to be resawn. Here we go.

Black walnut block. 9x8x3.5

Curly Sweeeeeeeeeeet Gum. 2x2x10
9.75x4x2
11.5x5x1.5
11.5x5x1.75

Plain Sweet Gum (some nice color). 10x4x2.75

Cherry 9x2x2

ERC. 10x2x1.75


----------



## rdnkmedic

[attachment=32461][attachment=32460]

Not real fancy but here is my contribution. I think I have things that will satisfy turners, call makers and flatheads. Several pieces are large enough to be resawn. Here we go.

Black walnut block. 9x8x3.5

Curly Sweeeeeeeeeeet Gum. 2x2x10
9.75x4x2
11.5x5x1.5
11.5x5x1.75

Plain Sweet Gum (some nice color). 10x4x2.75

Cherry 9x2x2

ERC. 10x2x1.75

Goncolo Alves. 4x2x2 

Well, there it is. Not fancy but some nice wood nonetheless. It's a LFRB Full. Hope I can get it taped shut.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Let me see if I can get the picture right. I hate it when they load sideways.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Kevin

What I didn't have in quality I guess I will make up in quantity after all. :i_dunno: I guess I will break my own rule also because these will not fit in any USPS flat rate box. Looks like a FEDEX deal to me. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/GiftBox1_zps6a8cf905.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/GiftBox2_zps78d95281.jpg

1) Book-matched FBE feather and flames 
2) FBE pepper mill blank
3) Bois d' Arc pot call blank lots of wavy grain
4) Quartersawn Sycamore 
5) FBE pens blanks 
6) Stabilized spalted BLM pot call blank
7) Stabilized FBE pot call blank
8) Old growth Longleaf Pine known by me to be from the East Texas Piney Woods harvested in late 1880's no later than 1892
9) Cherry burl cap
10) Stabilized spalted FBE call or two stoppers blank 


I tried to include a variety of stuff for flat and turner. Mike I included the pen blanks in case you decide to make yourself eligible as a winner.


----------



## Kevin

P.S. I just loaded the box. It has more "peanuts" than wood.


----------



## NYWoodturner

That is some su-weeet looking wood  That cherry burl cap is awesome and the fact that a lot of it is already stabilized is over the top. I didn't think of that.


----------



## ButchC

I haven't had time to get into the shop and the woodshed. It's gonna be this weekend before I can get it done. I'm not too late, am I?

Butch


----------



## NYWoodturner

ButchC said:


> I haven't had time to get into the shop and the woodshed. It's gonna be this weekend before I can get it done. I'm not too late, am I?
> 
> Butch



Not at all. I think there are several still working on it. We've had 28 people say they are in and 8 boxes posted. Your fine.


----------



## Mike1950

if we have to the 18th we have plenty of time. We better have time, I have been obsessed with hand planeing- hell- why can't I get obsessed with something a little less difficult like bird watching??? :dash2::dash2::dash2: All these nice prizes- some of them are over the top. Kevin that burl cap  I may have to reconsider since those pen blanks would be perfect in my pen blanks stash.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike - if you have a pen blank stash then there is a turner in you just DYING to get out  The lathe in your shop might be a clue too :no dice. more please:


----------



## Kevin

mja979 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything against the 18th I guess. Sounds good to me. Let's get some feedback on it before making it official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are waiting for the official word...
Click to expand...


It's official if Scott says it is. Scott, is it official?


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike - if you have a pen blank stash then there is a turner in you just DYING to get out  The lathe in your shop might be a clue too :no dice. more please:



Ok I fess up- here is my pen blank stash......

[attachment=32514]

And the proper disposal unit.








[attachment=32515]


----------



## ripjack13

I just read through this....this is one hellava thread.

Let me take a look at my stash this weekend and see what I can come up with. I'll be a definite maybe.


----------



## Kevin

Hahahaha Mike I kid you not I burn stuff that would put that junk to shame. I say we have a _Winter Excellent Quality Wood Burning Contest_ and the winner gets to burn more of his own wood - no shipping charges.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Hahahaha Mike I kid you not I burn stuff that would put that junk to shame. I say we have a _Winter Excellent Quality Wood Burning Contest_ and the winner gets to burn more of his own wood - no shipping charges.



You do not even what we call winter. I am sure you do burn nice stuff though- milling- you sure do not keep pen blank size wood. My burn pile is huge right now- I just cleaned my shop.


----------



## Sprung

The boxes that have been posted so far are amazing - I'd love to have any of them if I'm drawn as a winner.

Here is my humble submission.

I raided my meager stash tonight and picked out an assortment of bottle stopper blanks I have to fill a SFRB. I'm not a turner, and it's going to be many months before I have access to a lathe again, so I figured I'd pick out some of my favorite blanks that have been unused at this time and share them. I can always get more before the next time I get a chance to use a lathe. These were obtained in trades with a couple of the fine members here. A few of them are long enough that they could be cut into two blanks.

[attachment=32535]

Pictured is:

1. Sweet Gum - 1 3/4" x 1 7/8" x 3"
2. Desert Iron Wood - 1 3/4" x 1 3/4" x 1 5/8"
3. Indian Rosewood - 1 3/4" x 1 3/4" x 3 7/8"
4. Imbuia - 1 5/8" x 1 1/2" x 4 3/8"
5. Wenge - 1 3/4" x 1 3/4" x 5 3/4"
6. Chinaberry - 1 3/4" x 1 3/4" x 2 1/4"

There was a very small bit of space left in the SFRB when I got the pieces in it, so I'll try to find something about pen blank size to fill it as I really don't want to pay to ship air - it's more fun to ship wood.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> .... milling- you sure do not keep pen blank size wood. ....



You just don't know what a pack rat I am. I do keep pen blank size stuff. It's part of my problem. Part of my many problems with wood storage. I call it retirement. My-four-oh-one wood plan . . . . 10 million pen blanks at 50 cents each . . . .


----------



## ButchC

Mike1950 said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike - if you have a pen blank stash then there is a turner in you just DYING to get out  The lathe in your shop might be a clue too :no dice. more please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I fess up- here is my pen blank stash......
> 
> And the proper disposal unit.
Click to expand...


I don't care who you are, that's funny.

I just bought an outdoor firepit thing to dispose of scraps (although my pen stash gets used for pens).

My Nephew thinks I got it just for him to burn hotdogs and marshmallows.

Butch


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> mja979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything against the 18th I guess. Sounds good to me. Let's get some feedback on it before making it official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are waiting for the official word...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's official if Scott says it is. Scott, is it official?
Click to expand...


Well then let's make it official. The 18th it is :thewave:


----------



## Mike1950

Here is a picture- not very good I might add. 
I will also chose to be a player on both sides. 2 caveats if allowed. 1. If a turner wins my box and wants a more turner approved box- I can switch. 2. If I win- I can reroute boxes I win to recipient-s of my choice. Good luck all.

[attachment=32556]

I will get a better picture- I just took 10 pictures of wood and this is the only one I took of this wood and it is by far the worst pic. :(


----------



## healeydays

Mike1950 said:


> Here is a picture- not very good I might add.
> I will also chose to be a player on both sides. 2 caveats if allowed. 1. If a turner wins my box and wants a more turner approved box- I can switch. 2. If I win- I can reroute boxes I win to recipient-s of my choice. Good luck all.



I'm ok with that if everyone else is...


----------



## Kevin

I have no problem with #1, who would. But the #2 has me scratching my head. Why not either agree to play by the rules as they are, or not. Mike if you win, you do anything you want with the wood. To suggest you want the control to re-rout boxes, we would have to give everyone that wins that same authority, right? Or do you want to be the exception? This might make for a very confusing and possibly bitter experience for someone in the end if all the winners start re-routing boxes. I do not want to go into the numerous scenarios I though of, most of them bad, but how about we just keep the rules as they are? If you win, you can quietly resend the wood where you want. No one can stop you from it if you need that control to want to play. Or PM someone and ask then to re-rout it elsewhere etc. and keep all that possible confusion and misunderstaning between you, the givers, and the new? recipients or recipients. :wacko1:

Since I started this idea I've tried to keep it simple as possible. I've reiterated that several times. If we want to keep adding rules and exceptions and caveats it'll become too confusing for my little brain pretty quick. It's enough work trying to keep the grasshoppers out of the garden. Just give your firewood away and don't worry about who gets it. That's the whole point of the "giveaway". It all works out great in the end. The giver gets to give more wood which makes him happy. The woodaholic gets to get more wood which makes them happy. No problems.


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> Here is a picture- not very good I might add.
> I will also chose to be a player on both sides. 2 caveats if allowed. 1. If a turner wins my box and wants a more turner approved box- I can switch. 2. If I win- I can reroute boxes I win to recipient-s of my choice. Good luck all.
> 
> 
> 
> I will get a better picture- I just took 10 pictures of wood and this is the only one I took of this wood and it is by far the worst pic. :(



Oh, I like that plan... Count me in as well with the Mike caveat #2.

Edit: I just read Kevin's post, and I can see the potential for confusion if the switching was done publicly. There's no need for a rule or a rule change... When a winner provides a mailing address via PM to the donor, who's to say that it has to be the winner's address.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I have no problem with #1, who would. But the #2 has me scratching my head. Why not either agree to play by the rules as they are, or not. Mike if you win, you do anything you want with the wood. To suggest you want the control to re-rout boxes, we would have to give everyone that wins that same authority, right? Or do you want to be the exception? This might make for a very confusing and possibly bitter experience for someone in the end if all the winners start re-routing boxes. I do not want to go into the numerous scenarios I though of, most of them bad, but how about we just keep the rules as they are? If you win, you can quietly resend the wood where you want. No one can stop you from it if you need that control to want to play. Or PM someone and ask then to re-rout it elsewhere etc. and keep all that possible confusion and misunderstaning between you, the givers, and the new? recipients or recipients. :wacko1:
> 
> Since I started this idea I've tried to keep it simple as possible. I've reiterated that several times. If we want to keep adding rules and exceptions and caveats it'll become too confusing for my little brain pretty quick. It's enough work trying to keep the grasshoppers out of the garden. Just give your firewood away and don't worry about who gets it. That's the whole point of the "giveaway". It all works out great in the end. The giver gets to give more wood which makes him happy. The woodaholic gets to get more wood which makes them happy. No problems.



kevin I do not understand the problem. It should not cause any grieve or trouble. I win 4 boxes and have those contributors send to my choice of people. Arrangements are all my responsibility. It should not cost anybody anything. Just a way to spread the wealth. I won't buck you on it but can really see no reason why not. Think about it -please.


----------



## Kevin

If the members want this then so be it. I just don't want to expend the time and energy to keep up with it. I wanted to start a simple and quick giveaway. I need a staff member to step forward and volunteer to assume the responsibility for this giveaway. I seeded it and tried to keep it simple, someone else needs to take it to fruition. It'll be more fun for me to just know that all I have to do is send a box of wood anyway. Just let me know when and where to send it. 

Volunteer?


----------



## Mike1950

Nah I would not want anybody to do anything extra- Take me off the receiver list- makes things easy. sorry for the suggestion.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Volunteer?



I'm happy to do whatever needs to be done, and I'll withdraw my name from consideration for winning to eliminate any concerns about conflicts of interest.


----------



## Tykemo

kazuma78 said:


> I get to my new house in Fort Bliss on the 8th and the movers are supposed to deliver my stuff the 11th (including the cedar chest full of wood they laughed at me for having) so I will post some pictures when I get all my stuff back! Please dont start this shebang without me!



Are you in the Army there kazuma?


----------



## kazuma78

Tykemo said:


> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get to my new house in Fort Bliss on the 8th and the movers are supposed to deliver my stuff the 11th (including the cedar chest full of wood they laughed at me for having) so I will post some pictures when I get all my stuff back! Please dont start this shebang without me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in the Army there kazuma?
Click to expand...


Yep just PCS'd here. Its not too bad, hopefully we like it here!


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volunteer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to do whatever needs to be done, and I'll withdraw my name from consideration for winning to eliminate any concerns about conflicts of interest.
Click to expand...


I don't see it as a conflict of interest but I understand your wanting to withdraw also. I would too in fact that's why I have never made myself eligible. It's all yours to run as you see fit even incorporating the "spread the wealth" idea if you so choose. But for what it is worth the "flood of wood" idea was to inundate one lucky winner with a boatload of wood. I went along with the 3 winners but the whole poit of it in the beginning was to have one lucky guy get more wood in one bang than he would have in a year or more. 

However, I am totally behind whatever you and the other members decide to do with it, and appreciate you taking it over and running Doc, I know you'll make it fun no matter how you proceed and that's the main point anyway.


----------



## kazuma78

mja979 said:


> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tykemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get to my new house in Fort Bliss on the 8th and the movers are supposed to deliver my stuff the 11th (including the cedar chest full of wood they laughed at me for having) so I will post some pictures when I get all my stuff back! Please dont start this shebang without me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you in the Army there kazuma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep just PCS'd here. Its not too bad, hopefully we like it here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went through crc in Fort Bliss. I thought it was ok, but I was only there a week. In Killeen I had a lot to do, but I was there 60 days...
Click to expand...


So far I think I like Benning more, more trees.....


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I'm in. I just spent an hour going through my wood. Nice stuff I really must say.
I do have to cut a green maple burl to fit the lfrb though. :(


----------



## ripjack13

I'll post up pix of everything tomorrow.
The big burl isn't really a burl upon further inspection. It's more like a bunch of crotches all grown together. The tree I got it from was really flippin old. I stopped counting the rings on the base at like 450! I'm sure I miscounted a few but still...over 400 years!! I didn't know maple could live that long...


----------



## ripjack13

[attachment=32638]
[attachment=32639]
[attachment=32640]
[attachment=32641]

Pix of my LFRB full of goodies. and as a special treat, an unfinished_ Camillus Marine Combat Blade. _
The blade needs a final sharpening. It has been stamped, ground, heat treated, bead blasted and Parkerized. 
Camillus would have then put them on a sanding belt to sharpen them after installing the stacked leather washers for a handle.

I have pictures of each piece of wood that I will post up in an edit in a few minutes...they are still loading up on FB.

http://i.Rule #2/XbA8hZEl.jpg
Aussie redwood burl scales

http://i.Rule #2/cOjThL6l.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/PvDukdwl.jpg
Aussie redwood burl

http://i.Rule #2/VKrA3y7l.jpg
Black & white ebony (stabilized)

http://i.Rule #2/ynTVsB4l.jpg
Carob

http://i.Rule #2/UT70eq5l.jpg
Lignum vitea

http://i.Rule #2/5Pfqqy6l.jpg
GiTD green resin pine cone block (made by Jdaschel)

http://i.Rule #2/tSIS6xYl.jpg
Hawaiian Koa

http://i.Rule #2/QiMPLiMl.jpg
Bolivian rosewood knife scales

http://i.Rule #2/mRmMMK4l.jpg
wormy chestnut revolver scales 

http://i.Rule #2/ToxWytll.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/FcUEcTrl.jpg
york gum burl with hole. (good for casting?)

http://i.Rule #2/zJMyeCAl.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/LnYY9m1l.jpg
maple crotch (over 400 years old tree!!)

http://i.Rule #2/5lCTESJl.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/AoGFiEkl.jpg
salvaged pre 1940 pine flooring (ridiculously tight grain!)

http://i.Rule #2/VMOqKhAl.jpg
osage orange with sap wood and bark

http://i.Rule #2/jZVjVn6l.jpg
spalted maple

After pix were taken, I anchor sealed a bunch that should be sealed...
there's some extra pieces of wood in there too. I don't want to ship air....


----------



## ripjack13

updated my post with pix!!!


----------



## Kevin

That's a lot of great looking wood Marc!


----------



## ripjack13

Right on! I hope whomever gets it likes knives! I bought the knife from a company that Camillus owed a bunch of money to. Gunblack. They did the powder coating too.

The black n white ebony is stabilized. I'll have to edit it that in as well.

Thanx for all the "Likes" !


I think I'm going to seal the maple crotch, don't need it cracking up before this gets sent out.


----------



## healeydays

Ok here's my box. I soon realized that a small box wouldn't work so I went to a medium. In the box is some European Beech, Black Palm, Myrtle, Spalted Cypress, and a big chunk of maple burl (forgot to take the picture of that one). 
[attachment=32689]
There was a little extra room, so I'll find a few more things to finish the box with...


----------



## barry richardson

Rounded this up tonight. 16 Pen blanks, with a couple of shorts. The other stuff can be used for calls or grips, or pens. all desert ironwood. If the winner is a flat-worker I have some nice Indian rosewood and mesquite boards I can substitute. Too dark in the shed to find them for pics tonight. Or.... if none of this floats your boat, I have several finished pieces for you to choose from. Oh yea, the chunk on the bottom right is burl.
[attachment=32704]


----------



## Sprung

Some more great looking boxes! The winners are going to be getting some sweet wood and other items!


----------



## SENC

WOWZA! Just keeps getting better! Doc, I have to admit I'm warming back up to Kev's original idea (I know I shouldn't admit publicly to finding merit in his hair-brained schemes). It would be very cool to see one person just starting out get flooded with this much awesome wood.


----------



## healeydays

Barry, it looks good to me...


----------



## Bean_counter

I'm working on my box hope to get some pics posted tonight


----------



## rdnkmedic

This is going to be HUGE for whoever wins.


----------



## ChrisN

Wow, just... Wow! That's a lot of awesome wood! I'm going to see if I can get a box together! Just pen blanks, though. I don't have a big stash of wood, otherwise.


----------



## healeydays

Mike 1950,

Looks like you might have to get into pen turning...


----------



## DKMD

SENC said:


> WOWZA! Just keeps getting better! Doc, I have to admit I'm warming back up to Kev's original idea (I know I shouldn't admit publicly to finding merit in his hair-brained schemes). It would be very cool to see one person just starting out get flooded with this much awesome wood.



I don't disagree at all... A mountain of flat rate boxes next to an unconscious postal worker would make for a hell of a picture. I'll have to think on it a bit since we've already suggested opening it up for more than one winner. Since only the donors are eligible, I suppose I could poll the group before drawing a name(or random number).


----------



## ripjack13

I thought Kenbo was doing the drawing?


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I heard from Ken he says of course he will run the drawing again - I knew he would. Thanks Ken!



This one here. Or did that change?


----------



## DKMD

I think Kevin was going to have Ken do the actual drawing, but I volunteered to run interference on this thread until the deal is done. I'd be honored if Ken would still be up for picking the winner.


----------



## woodtickgreg

This giveaway has all of a sudden become difficult for me due to all the wonderful woods that people have offered up. I only have domestics as that's what I mill and use myself. I originally wanted to offer up some norway maple for the flatheads but you just can't get much in a game box. So I came up with this idea, I have been saving pen blanks for some time now to use as give aways at holidays and and work and so on. I have not started turning pens myself so I thought this would be cool to flood someone with for the same thing. You can turn a pen rather quickly and if the blanks don't cost you nothin you only have to buy the kit and then give em away! Let the recipient pick from a mess of finished pens. Or pick the ones you want to keep and burn the rest.  I hope this doesn't seem cheap or cheesy, it is roughly half of the blanks I have collected. There's roughly 130 of em, 3/4" x 3/4" x 5" Some long grain and some end or cross grain, some maple, walnut and walnut sapwood, maybe some 1/4 sawn oak. mfrb full.

[attachment=32757]

[attachment=32758]


----------



## barry richardson

Awesome! I'm sure no one is going to complain about that deal!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Greg - Thats awesome. Nirvana for an existing pen turner or a new turner. Makes Christmas a whole lot more reasonable too  Excellent box!


----------



## DKMD

Not just for pens, Greg... I use blanks like that all the time for finials on ornaments and hollowforms. I think it's a great box!


----------



## davduckman2010

pics of poop wood comeing tommorrow guys . are game boxs legal in this event?


----------



## DKMD

davduckman2010 said:


> are game boxs legal in this event?



Yeppers!


----------



## Cody Killgore

I'm hoping to be able to get a box together. I'll have to look tomorrow and see if I can come up with something.


----------



## davduckman2010

DKMD said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are game boxs legal in this event?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers!
Click to expand...


ok then a big box of poopy stuff


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOWZA! Just keeps getting better! Doc, I have to admit I'm warming back up to Kev's original idea (I know I shouldn't admit publicly to finding merit in his hair-brained schemes). It would be very cool to see one person just starting out get flooded with this much awesome wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree at all... A mountain of flat rate boxes next to an unconscious postal worker would make for a hell of a picture. I'll have to think on it a bit since we've already suggested opening it up for more than one winner. Since only the donors are eligible, I suppose I could poll the group before drawing a name(or random number).
Click to expand...


I somehow missed that donors were the eligible group, I was thinking that people (hopefully those that need a nudge to become true wood hoarders plus any donors who choose) would "sign up" to be eligible. As much as I would dearly love some of the wood in this thread (I have really drooled over a lot of it), I'd rather see it contribute to starting the addiction for someone else (misery loves company), so count me out.

I love the visual of the poor postman delivering this flood over a couple days! That said, whether 1 or 3 winners, I think it will be great!


----------



## Sprung

I'll admit that I'm torn on the 1 vs. 3 winners idea. Seeing one person get such an amazing stash of wood would be amazing. However, dividing the spoils between 3 winners would help out 3 people who may not have much of a stash build a great stash of wood.

Plus, as someone whose stash/hoard would fit entirely in a LFRB with room to spare, I like the better odds of winning that I'd have if 3 guys were chosen as winners.


----------



## TimR

Looks like I've still got time to get a MFR stash box put together. I'll take a look today at lunchtime to see what I can help dump on someone's doorstep! :wacko1:


----------



## healeydays

I love this idea as I do have some wood I have been buying up here or from others, but anything I have beyond that is local. That's why I love this idea as you are getting a little something from all parts of the country and I might see things that might be not seen in my local area.


----------



## jimmyjames

Sorry for the delay guys, been working 14 hour days.... here's my box, 4 super chatoyance silver maple pepper mill blanks shipped in a large flat rate box and stuffed with surprises :) these blanks are 3x3x12, 1 blank has a chainsaw cut face as you can see but since they are gonna get spun....

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20131016_103355_222_zpscc2aac5a.jpg


----------



## Cody Killgore

Well I was looking out in the shop today. Unfortunately, the first thing I do is usually chop things down into knife blocks. So I've got a lot of stuff in knife block sizes. I tried to pick out some more square pieces but this is what I have. Hopefully someone won't be too disappointed! Here's my entry..

This is a MFRB

Looking at the picture of all of it. Starting at the top and going down the left column kinda like a "C" shape.

Carpathian Walnut Burl 2 1/4 x 2 1/2 x 10 3/4 Has a check on one end.
Stabilized Buckeye Burl 1 3/4 x 1 1/2 x 5
1854 Rappahannock Crib Dam Oak 2 x 2 x 5 7/8
1854 Rappahannock Crib Dam Oak 1 x 1 7/8 x 5 3/4
Black and White Ebony Burl 1 3/4 x 1 3/4 x 6

Now 4 in middle column

Black and white ebony 1 1/8 x 2 1/4 x 5
Russian Olive Burl 1 1/8 x 2 x 6
Black Locust Burl 1 1/4 x 2 x 7 1/2
Black Locust Burl 1 1/8 x 2 x 5

Right Column...
Elm Burl 2 x 1 x 5 1/4
Chechen Rosewood Burl 1 3/4 x 1 1/4 x 4 3/4
Spalted Beech Root from by backyard 2 1/4 x 2 x 5 3/4
Stabilized Spalted Big Leaf Maple Burl 2 x 1 x 7
Stabilized Curly Koa 1 3/4 x 1 1/2 x 5 1/4
Spalted Beech Root from my backyard...pen blank stick 7/8" square. 11" long but has a hole about 3" from one side. has at least 6" of solid stuff.

Have another couple pieces I'm adding to fill the box.
Last picture is Box Elder with a little flame at the bottom and a little eye burl at top 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 x 8 1/2
And a piece of stabilized Camphor burl in knife block size that I didn't get a picture of.


----------



## DKMD

SENC said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOWZA! Just keeps getting better! Doc, I have to admit I'm warming back up to Kev's original idea (I know I shouldn't admit publicly to finding merit in his hair-brained schemes). It would be very cool to see one person just starting out get flooded with this much awesome wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree at all... A mountain of flat rate boxes next to an unconscious postal worker would make for a hell of a picture. I'll have to think on it a bit since we've already suggested opening it up for more than one winner. Since only the donors are eligible, I suppose I could poll the group before drawing a name(or random number).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I somehow missed that donors were the eligible group, I was thinking that people (hopefully those that need a nudge to become true wood hoarders plus any donors who choose) would "sign up" to be eligible. As much as I would dearly love some of the wood in this thread (I have really drooled over a lot of it), I'd rather see it contribute to starting the addiction for someone else (misery loves company), so count me out.
> 
> I love the visual of the poor postman delivering this flood over a couple days! That said, whether 1 or 3 winners, I think it will be great!
Click to expand...


Henry, should I count you out for just the drawing, or do you want to rescind the box of goodies that you posted as well? I think there are several of us who are not going to participate in the drawing or plan to forward winnings to someone else.


----------



## TimR

Here's the MFRB I put together. The pic should speak for itself on wood IDs and sizes.
Good luck all. 

[attachment=32772][attachment=32773]


----------



## healeydays

Cory,

The sizes of those pieces is just fine. What is that beautiful piece you are holding up in the 2nd picture? 

Mike B


----------



## Cody Killgore

healeydays said:


> Cory,
> 
> The sizes of those pieces is just fine. What is that beautiful piece you are holding up in the 2nd picture?
> 
> Mike B



 That is the black and white ebony burl. Was hard to see in the big picture so I wanted to get a close-up.


----------



## manbuckwal

Man there's lots of nice stuffe being offered and I can't believe I didn't notice this before:dash2: I will see if I can come up with a box of something


----------



## SENC

Sorry for the confusion... still a donor, just not a winner. 

EDIT: Wait, that didn't come out right!?!


----------



## BarbS

Time's getting away from me here, so I took a photo of what I can fill a small flat rate box with. I'm a donor, but I don't want to be a receiver; I can barely turn around in my shop now, and have no more room. I'll have to wait on looking at Really Cool Wood for a while!

I have a SFRB offering of Osage Orange. The larger block is 8-1/4" x 3-3/8" x 1-1/2" thick, tapering to 1-1/4". yes, tapered on the band saw. So, shoot me. :sad: My meter registers it at 18% moisture content, so it's still green.

The smaller one is 8-1/4" x 1-3/4" x 1-1/2" tapering to 1-1/4", and registers at 12% moisture.
I hope someone can get some use out of these pieces.

[attachment=32792] [attachment=32793] [attachment=32794]


----------



## ripjack13

There's a flood of wood a brewin over this forum
Flat rate boxes will be their new decorum
From the front door to beyond the hall
Many will enter but only 3 will win them all
This flood of wood ...
oh yeah......
it's really looking good.


----------



## Bean_counter

Okay here is my box of wood that I am entering this will be in a MFRB. 98% of all my wood has come from this forum, so if you see something I bought from you and it's up here don't take it as an insult  Everything you see here is large enough for either game calls or stoppers. There will be a few pen blanks to fill the box and as a added bonus the winner can pick any pen blank from this box or their other boxes send it to me. I will then make them a pen of their choice as long as I have it  (Mike1950 :rofl2:) Ok here is my list of goodies:

From top:

-Stabilized buckeye burl that our WB Captain Kevin stabbed for me
-FBE 
-Ziricote
-Osage Orange
-Desert Ironwood
-Gum
-Amboyna Burl
-Stabilized Spalted Beech
-Apple
-Walnut Burl
-Small thick slab of Purpleheart

[attachment=32799]


----------



## DKMD

Just a reminder for everyone interested in participating that there's still time to get a box together and post a picture of the box.

For those who may have missed the previous 15 pages of posts and related threads, this is a pretty basic scheme. You put together a flat rate box of wood and post a picture in this thread... Three participant names will be drawn and those folks will each win 1/3 of the boxes donated. Currently, the deadline for entering a box is October 18th at noon central time. You must participate to be eligible to win. Several folks have donated boxes but opted out of the drawing, and that's certainly generous!

It's all about fun, so jump right in before it's too late!


----------



## Kevin

Doc, I have an old worn out frog leg that I have used as a lucky charm for a couple of decades. If I can find it (I have bad luck with lucky charms) can I donate that?


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Doc, I have an old worn out frog leg that I have used as a lucky charm for a couple of decades. If I can find it (I have bad luck with lucky charms) can I donate that?



Absolutely... If it'll fit in a flat rate box fill of pretty wood.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Doc, I have an old worn out frog leg that I have used as a lucky charm for a couple of decades. If I can find it (I have bad luck with lucky charms) can I donate that?



He just wants to win it Kevin- he has not turned a frog leg yet!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, I have an old worn out frog leg that I have used as a lucky charm for a couple of decades. If I can find it (I have bad luck with lucky charms) can I donate that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just wants to win it Kevin- he has not turned a frog leg yet!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


No way... Too much waste in that turning stuff... I was gonna slice it into planks and make a frogleg box or something.:rofl2:


----------



## ButchC

OK, I was finally able to get some time to go through some stuff, and here's what I came up with to fill an MFRB:

[attachment=32804]

(from bottom middle, clockwise)

Two decent pieces of Koa
Mystery spalted turning blank 1(from an estate sale)
Live edge birdseye maple
Birdseye maple block
Highly figured walnut wedge
Mystery turning blank 2(again, from the estate sale)
Myrtle slab
Mystery turning blank 3 (again, from the estate sale)
4 pen blanks

This box is for either a turner or flat worker. If you'd like me to change anything out prior to shipping, please let me know.

I was worried my selection wouldn't measure up, but I'm happy with it! I hope you are too.

Butch


----------



## manbuckwal

This is what I scrambled together in game board style MFRB . 

3x5x10 7/8" Curly maple ( this from a chunk I bought from Mike . 
2 x2 7/8" x 5" Desert ironwood burl 
2 3/4" x 11" Buckeye PM (will need to be stabilized and cast. That was my plan anyway lol)
1"x4x5" Amboyna Burl 
1 3/4" x 2" x 1 3/4" 2" x 6" Stabilzed buckeye with a lil blue casting in it . 

3" square x 7" long Birdseye black walnut burl 
( has some checking )


----------



## ButchC

manbuckwal said:


> This is what I scrambled together in game board style MFRB .



I went to two different post offices in my area, and neither of them knew what a "game box" mfrb was/is. Could someone post a pic of the difference between regular and game mfrb?

Thanks, Butch


----------



## Sprung

My currently diseased eyes (stupid pink eye) are having a hard time seeing the pics of the latest boxes, but from what I can see, they look amazing. 

Also, my diseased eyes are really hoping to see my name listed among the winners on Friday.  Being a winner of many boxes of wood would probably be the one thing that could actually salvage this week... :dash2:

Either way, I'm looking forward to seeing who the winners are! There are some seriously amazing boxes of wood here!


----------



## kazuma78

haha I agree with you sprung! I need some new wood to replace all the cracked wood I got from moving to such a dry climate! haha opening those moving boxes was a real bummer :fit:


----------



## manbuckwal

Here you go . The two MFRB boxes .


----------



## ButchC

manbuckwal said:


> Here you go . The two MFRB boxes .



OK, that makes sense. I did see some of those (I think) but the guy said they weren't game boxes.

I guess he's not aware that FRB's are a unit of measure.

Butch


----------



## rdnkmedic

I've always wondered why they call them game boxes. can anybody answer that?


----------



## Fret440

rdnkmedic said:


> I've always wondered why they call them game boxes. can anybody answer that?



You can fit a game in them, ei Monopoly.

:morning2:

Jacob


----------



## NCWoodArt

I need to replace the wood I had to sell to purchase my bandsaw so this drawing is just what the Dr. Ordered. If I win anything I may need a letter from the group emailed to wife detailing the fact that I did not purchase said winnings with our mortgage payment for this month.

Whoever the winners are will be busy for a while deciding how to use the wood way before actually making anything. Most of my nicest pieces of wood are on display as I can not bring myself to cut them up into anything else.

I am guessing that is how a premium piece of old wood never gets processed. No one wants to be that guy who broke the 30-40-50 or more year old piece of wood up. I had some super quality Amboyna burl that was over 80 yrs old I sold or traded all but 1 pen blank away. I had the wood over 5 yrs before I even did sell or trade any of them.
.
Good luck to all who played & or contributed. 

Bill


----------



## healeydays

The Game box is not a medium box. It is considered to be a large.
Inside Dimensions: 23-11/16" x 11-3/4" x 3"
Outside Dimensions: 24-1/16" x 11-7/8" x 3-1/8"
[attachment=32819]


----------



## manbuckwal

healeydays said:


> The Game box is not a medium box. It is considered to be a large.
> Inside Dimensions: 23-11/16" x 11-3/4" x 3"
> Outside Dimensions: 24-1/16" x 11-7/8" x 3-1/8"



True true, that is why in my post I said game board "style" box so someone wouldn't be expecting the squareish box . Took me awhile to figure out that these style boxes existed and my post office employees didn't know what they were at the time .


----------



## jmurray

heres my MFRB. nothing from the far reaches of earth, or worth its weight in platinum. little something for everyone, maple, walnut, peach, sycamore,oak, chestnut, olive, and a chunk of cholla for the casters out there. a turner or flathead should be able work with this. everything is dry except the peach. its dryish, i turned a rolling pin from some, seemed fine to me. 

sorry for pushin the deadline:i_dunno:


----------



## Mike Jones

*Mystery Box*

I won't post a picture of a USPS box, and it would not be a mystery if I posted a picture of the contents. I'm not going to offer much in the way of hints either.
When I thought of "what to donate", I got a bit hung up on the problem of donating some size/specie of wood that would have broad application. I, for example, would not have any use for pen blanks, and I know that many pen turners do not have tooling/capacity to cut their own. So, I decided that this "non-wood" mystery donation would be useful and appreciated by just about any wood worker.

TEASERS, (just for fun):
*(1)* It's not expensive, but you can't get it at your big box store, (at any price). *(2)* If you already have one, you'll be delighted to have two,(just in case).* (3)*It looks deceptively simple, but I will include some deceptively simple instructions.
Perhaps the winner(s) of this giveaway will reveal, but might want to keep it a secret....that's why it's a "mystery box".


----------



## SENC

Now THIS makes me want back in!:wacko1:


----------



## Kevin

Mike Jones said:


> *Mystery Box*
> 
> I won't post a picture of a USPS box, and it would not be a mystery if I posted a picture of the contents. I'm not going to offer much in the way of hints either.
> When I thought of "what to donate", I got a bit hung up on the problem of donating some size/specie of wood that would have broad application. I, for example, would not have any use for pen blanks, and I know that many pen turners do not have tooling/capacity to cut their own. So, I decided that this "non-wood" mystery donation would be useful and appreciated by just about any wood worker.
> 
> TEASERS, (just for fun):
> *(1)* It's not expensive, but you can't get it at your big box store, (at any price). *(2)* If you already have one, you'll be delighted to have two,(just in case).* (3)*It looks deceptively simple, but I will include some deceptively simple instructions.
> Perhaps the winner(s) of this giveaway will reveal, but might want to keep it a secret....that's why it's a "mystery box".



Yeah this is killing me I want in too but alas I will not spoil the party. This not showing is actually against the rules but I doubt anyone will object. Not I. Up to Doc but I doubt he will either (but if he does - ya gotta show). The suspense is electric - is the mystery donation also electric? 

Doc how about a rule addition so Mike is covered - any non-wood donations do not need to be shown - cool?


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mystery Box*
> 
> I won't post a picture of a USPS box, and it would not be a mystery if I posted a picture of the contents. I'm not going to offer much in the way of hints either.
> When I thought of "what to donate", I got a bit hung up on the problem of donating some size/specie of wood that would have broad application. I, for example, would not have any use for pen blanks, and I know that many pen turners do not have tooling/capacity to cut their own. So, I decided that this "non-wood" mystery donation would be useful and appreciated by just about any wood worker.
> 
> TEASERS, (just for fun):
> *(1)* It's not expensive, but you can't get it at your big box store, (at any price). *(2)* If you already have one, you'll be delighted to have two,(just in case).* (3)*It looks deceptively simple, but I will include some deceptively simple instructions.
> Perhaps the winner(s) of this giveaway will reveal, but might want to keep it a secret....that's why it's a "mystery box".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this is killing me I want in too but alas I will not spoil the party. This not showing is actually against the rules but I doubt anyone will object. Not I. Up to Doc but I doubt he will either (but if he does - ya gotta show). The suspense is electric - is the mystery donation also electric?
> 
> Doc how about a rule addition so Mike is covered - any non-wood donations do not need to be shown - cool?
Click to expand...


I think we'll let Mike slide on this one, but I don't want to make a new rule... Any future contributions of the non-wood variety would have to make sly, convincing cases just as Mike has.:cool2:


----------



## Mike1950

I would not be so easy on Mike- I would follow the rules and if new owner of free wood should have to be reimbursed by Mike exactly what he is out of pocket if he is not happy. That total would be $000000000000000000000000000000.00 No bein easy here.


----------



## Kevin

Where's the unlike button when you need one.


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> I would not be so easy on Mike- I would follow the rules and if new owner of free wood should have to be reimbursed by Mike exactly what he is out of pocket if he is not happy. That total would be $000000000000000000000000000000.00 No bein easy here.



The actual penalty is three times that amount...


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be so easy on Mike- I would follow the rules and if new owner of free wood should have to be reimbursed by Mike exactly what he is out of pocket if he is not happy. That total would be $000000000000000000000000000000.00 No bein easy here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual penalty is three times that amount...
Click to expand...


WOWWWWWWW You docs are mean and tough!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be so easy on Mike- I would follow the rules and if new owner of free wood should have to be reimbursed by Mike exactly what he is out of pocket if he is not happy. That total would be $000000000000000000000000000000.00 No bein easy here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual penalty is three times that amount...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOWWWWWWW You docs are mean and tough!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Doc's gotta multiply it by that much. We all know that when the insurance company gets brought into the mix, he'll probably only get half of the original fine amount anyways. If he didn't try and raise it up, he'd likely only get 10% of the original amount.


----------



## Mike Jones

Kevin said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mystery Box*
> 
> I won't post a picture of a USPS box, and it would not be a mystery if I posted a picture of the contents. I'm not going to offer much in the way of hints either.
> When I thought of "what to donate", I got a bit hung up on the problem of donating some size/specie of wood that would have broad application. I, for example, would not have any use for pen blanks, and I know that many pen turners do not have tooling/capacity to cut their own. So, I decided that this "non-wood" mystery donation would be useful and appreciated by just about any wood worker.
> 
> TEASERS, (just for fun):
> *(1)* It's not expensive, but you can't get it at your big box store, (at any price). *(2)* If you already have one, you'll be delighted to have two,(just in case).* (3)*It looks deceptively simple, but I will include some deceptively simple instructions.
> Perhaps the winner(s) of this giveaway will reveal, but might want to keep it a secret....that's why it's a "mystery box".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this is killing me I want in too but alas I will not spoil the party. This not showing is actually against the rules but I doubt anyone will object. Not I. Up to Doc but I doubt he will either (but if he does - ya gotta show). The suspense is electric - is the mystery donation also electric?
> 
> Doc how about a rule addition so Mike is covered - any non-wood donations do not need to be shown - cool?
Click to expand...


Hey! I got "permission" way back on 10/6 !!!!! I'm not sure that I can afford a fine as big as$0000000000.00 x 3

from 10/6/ post 
_Mystery gift

Don't know if this would be consistent with the rules but....here is the deal.

I have had a difficult time seeing how I could best play with y'all on this "flood thing", but I will contribute a mystery gift that I believe all turners...pens, calls, stoppers, hollow forms, etc., would use and appreciate. If this is acceptable, put me down for a sfrb donation.

I do not want to be part of the drawing, don't want to win nuthin'. Just want to play!_


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike Jones said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mystery Box*
> 
> I won't post a picture of a USPS box, and it would not be a mystery if I posted a picture of the contents. I'm not going to offer much in the way of hints either.
> When I thought of "what to donate", I got a bit hung up on the problem of donating some size/specie of wood that would have broad application. I, for example, would not have any use for pen blanks, and I know that many pen turners do not have tooling/capacity to cut their own. So, I decided that this "non-wood" mystery donation would be useful and appreciated by just about any wood worker.
> 
> TEASERS, (just for fun):
> *(1)* It's not expensive, but you can't get it at your big box store, (at any price). *(2)* If you already have one, you'll be delighted to have two,(just in case).* (3)*It looks deceptively simple, but I will include some deceptively simple instructions.
> Perhaps the winner(s) of this giveaway will reveal, but might want to keep it a secret....that's why it's a "mystery box".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this is killing me I want in too but alas I will not spoil the party. This not showing is actually against the rules but I doubt anyone will object. Not I. Up to Doc but I doubt he will either (but if he does - ya gotta show). The suspense is electric - is the mystery donation also electric?
> 
> Doc how about a rule addition so Mike is covered - any non-wood donations do not need to be shown - cool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! I got "permission" way back on 10/6 !!!!! I'm not sure that I can afford a fine as big as$0000000000.00 x 3
> 
> from 10/6/ post
> _Mystery gift
> 
> Don't know if this would be consistent with the rules but....here is the deal.
> 
> I have had a difficult time seeing how I could best play with y'all on this "flood thing", but I will contribute a mystery gift that I believe all turners...pens, calls, stoppers, hollow forms, etc., would use and appreciate. If this is acceptable, put me down for a sfrb donation.
> 
> I do not want to be part of the drawing, don't want to win nuthin'. Just want to play!_
Click to expand...

 ya me to what he said


----------



## Kevin

Toed y'all zuma would put up some nice wood.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Kevin said:


> Toed y'all zuma would put up some nice wood.



He needs a pedi and some polish. Or at least get the sock lint out before he takes a picture.:teethlaugh:


----------



## davduckman2010

rdnkmedic said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toed y'all zuma would put up some nice wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs a pedi and some polish. Or at least get the sock lint out before he takes a picture.:teethlaugh:
Click to expand...


polish he needs those ugly things stabilized


----------



## kazuma78

davduckman2010 said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toed y'all zuma would put up some nice wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs a pedi and some polish. Or at least get the sock lint out before he takes a picture.:teethlaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> polish he needs those ugly things stabilized
Click to expand...


Ive seen jimmyjames a couple of times in his spectacular walnut pics, mine just kinda snuck in there too.


----------



## rdnkmedic

kazuma78 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toed y'all zuma would put up some nice wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs a pedi and some polish. Or at least get the sock lint out before he takes a picture.:teethlaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> polish he needs those ugly things stabilized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive seen jimmyjames a couple of times in his spectacular walnut pics, mine just kinda snuck in there too.
Click to expand...


How about some yin yang casting??? Justurnin, you up for that?


----------



## Kevin

Not to be anyone's arch enemy but who will foot the bill for that? I don't want to be a heel but that should nail down all the details. Can you digit?


----------



## rdnkmedic

We need a new rule.

Footwear covering the entire foot including your lint infested, toe jam encrusted toes must be worn while taking pictures. Said footwear will be worn even when there is not even a remote possibility of your foot appearing in a picture. This rule is in place to protect the women and children that may inadvertently see your picture while viewing the site.


----------



## kazuma78

I dont know what y'all are talkin about but I have the toes of a foot model


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Not to be anyone's arch enemy but who will foot the bill for that? I don't want to be a heel but that should nail down all the details. Can you digit?



And WHO?? is going to pay the shipping on those big honkers............


----------



## rdnkmedic

No toes??? Thought that was a requirement.


----------



## kazuma78

rdnkmedic said:


> No toes??? Thought that was a requirement.



It is, he just isnt doing it right


----------



## ripjack13

kazuma78 said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No toes??? Thought that was a requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, he just isnt doing it right
Click to expand...


You guys are lucky it wasn't a big ol hairy foot, like brinks. or webbed like duck's.
 :no dice. more please: :lolol:


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Not to be anyone's arch enemy but who will foot the bill for that? I don't want to be a heel but that should nail down all the details. Can you digit?



Surely awful attempts at humor like this are a violation of some rule. Whose running this place?


----------



## DKMD

SENC said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be anyone's arch enemy but who will foot the bill for that? I don't want to be a heel but that should nail down all the details. Can you digit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely awful attempts at humor like this are a violation of some rule. Whose running this place?
Click to expand...


Nah... He's footing the bill for this place.


----------



## kazuma78

Im wearin all my lucky stuff, rubbin every rabbit foot in town and sending up all sorts of prayers today! You've got to ask yourself one question, do I feel lucky?


----------



## barry richardson

I've gotta get out to the shop and clear out some space for all this wood Im gonna win!


----------



## healeydays

barry richardson said:


> I've gotta get out to the shop and clear out some space for all this wood Im gonna win!



Barry,

Aren't the postal workers in Goodyear all retirees? You trying to kill one?

Mike B


----------



## manbuckwal

barry richardson said:


> I've gotta get out to the shop and clear out some space for all this wood Im gonna win!



I think we need a Pac Man Termite simile to eat up a post :lolol:


----------



## Mike1950

manbuckwal said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta get out to the shop and clear out some space for all this wood Im gonna win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need a Pac Man Termite simile to eat up a post :lolol:
Click to expand...


Yes-  One that eats your wood and brings it to me!!!!!


----------



## healeydays

So how many boxes do we have being sent and how many do we have that want to make their postal worker very unhappy?


----------



## NCWoodArt

I would be interested to see how many participants & how many boxes are in the pot. i have tried to keep up with post daily but didn't keep score on who was in it & who was donating etc.

Bill


----------



## manbuckwal

28 or 29 boxes of wood I think ???


----------



## Mike1950

I think Kenbo is the random generator operator and I am sure he is at work.
So nothing probably happens till evening.


----------



## jmurray

I'm gona hate to disappoint you guys when that generator picks me 1,2, and 3


----------



## kazuma78

I went back through the thread and this is what I got: 

Donators and does/does not want to win: 
SENC NO
MJA979 YES
Kevin NO
AndrewM Yes 
DKMD NO
aerocustomexotics YES
Kazuma78 YES
NYwoodturner NO
RDNKmedic YES
Sprung YES
MIKE1950 NO
RIPJACK13 YES
HEALEYDAYS YES
Barry Richardson YES
Woodtickgreg YES
Jimmyjames YES
Cody Killgore YES
TimR  YES
BarbS NO
Beancounter YES
ButchC YES
Manbuckwal YES
Goslin99 YES
Jmurray YES
Mike Jones NO
Daveduckman NO
ChrisN YES
Rob3232 YES
Final strut YES

So it looks like 29 donators and 21 eligible winners

Anyone feel free to correct me if I have something wrong or missed someone.

Edit: Josh, I changed myself to a 'NO', so there's one fewer eligible to win(I changed that number as well)... DKMD

Edit: Josh - I also had declared myself ineligible, or at least I thought I had. I changed myself to a no and updated the number as well. - Scott

Edit: mike1950 has elected to donate but not recieve... Down to 21 eligible. -DKMD


----------



## manbuckwal

Jmurray If that happens, u might find this in your box lol


----------



## kazuma78

1 in 8 chance to win! Comeon random number generator!!!!


----------



## DKMD

I'm happy to see a few more folks sneak in under the wire.

Because I know folks are busy, I've decided to extend the deadline for entry (and thus the drawing) until next Friday. The new deadline for entry is midnight central time on Oct 24th. I know some will be disappointed in the delay, but I want you each to know that I delayed the deadline because I knew you wouldn't have won this time around... You can thank me later.

Any boxes posted up to midnight central time on October 24th will be entered in the drawing, and I'll post the winners here on October 25th at my leisure.:i_dunno:(actually, I'll do it as soon as the day job allows).

Entries will be assigned a number based on the order they're posted in this thread, and three winners will be chosen at random. Those same numbers will be used to identify boxes. The three winners will then take turns in order choosing boxes from amongst the vast pile of wooden goodness until all boxes have been chosen. At that point, the winners shall contact the donors for the boxes they picked and make arrangements for delivery. Shipping costs are the responsibility of those donating.

All three winners are required to post a photo of themselves surrounded by their winnings. Photos taken next to disgruntled or unconscious postal workers will be considered for extra credit. Failure to post visual confirmation of your new wood riches will result in an infestation of burl eating creatures of biblical proportions.

All finished products made from wood won shall be posted on Woodbarter for the viewing pleasure of those members who were not so lucky. Any confirmed failure to share your beautiful finished work shall be considered immediate grounds for taunting and will result in the immediate shrinkage of your Schwartz.


----------



## Cody Killgore

WHHAAAAAAATTTT :protest::protest::protest:

Lol, probably for the best


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> manbuckwal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta get out to the shop and clear out some space for all this wood Im gonna win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need a Pac Man Termite simile to eat up a post :lolol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes-  One that eats your wood and brings it to me!!!!!
Click to expand...


Wouldn't that just result in you getting Pacman termite poopy?:i_dunno:

You hear that, boys and girls, Mike wants us to send him all of our bug poop! PM me for his mailing address...


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manbuckwal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta get out to the shop and clear out some space for all this wood Im gonna win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need a Pac Man Termite simile to eat up a post :lolol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes-  One that eats your wood and brings it to me!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that just result in you getting Pacman termite poopy?:i_dunno:
> 
> You hear that, boys and girls, Mike wants us to send him all of our bug poop! PM me for his mailing address...
Click to expand...


Sounds good- I will box them all up and mail them all from Slickpoo, Id. I have your address also!!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manbuckwal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta get out to the shop and clear out some space for all this wood Im gonna win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need a Pac Man Termite simile to eat up a post :lolol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes-  One that eats your wood and brings it to me!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that just result in you getting Pacman termite poopy?:i_dunno:
> 
> You hear that, boys and girls, Mike wants us to send him all of our bug poop! PM me for his mailing address...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds good- I will box them all up and mail them all from Slickpoo, Id. I have your address also!!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Or better yet I will sell them to The Chinese as rare exotic wood samples.....................


----------



## davduckman2010

manbuckwal said:


> Jmurray If that happens, u might find this in your box lol



 :wtf1: wait a minute im a yes if i can have that snake . dont want any wood just that ol rattler:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## manbuckwal

DKMD said:


> I'm happy to see a few more folks sneak in under the wire.
> 
> Because I know folks are busy, I've decided to extend the deadline for entry (and thus the drawing) until next Friday. The new deadline for entry is midnight central time on Oct 24th. I know some will be disappointed in the delay, but I want you each to know that I delayed the deadline because I knew you wouldn't have won this time around... You can thank me later.
> 
> Any boxes posted up to midnight central time on October 24th will be entered in the drawing, and I'll post the winners here on October 25th at my leisure.:i_dunno:(actually, I'll do it as soon as the day job allows).
> 
> Entries will be assigned a number based on the order they're posted in this thread, and three winners will be chosen at random. Those same numbers will be used to identify boxes. The three winners will then take turns in order choosing boxes from amongst the vast pile of wooden goodness until all boxes have been chosen. At that point, the winners shall contact the donors for the boxes they picked and make arrangements for delivery. Shipping costs are the responsibility of those donating.
> 
> All three winners are required to post a photo of themselves surrounded by their winnings. Photos taken next to disgruntled or unconscious postal workers will be considered for extra credit. Failure to post visual confirmation of your new wood riches will result in an infestation of burl eating creatures of biblical proportions.
> 
> All finished products made from wood won shall be posted on Woodbarter for the viewing pleasure of those members who were not so lucky. Any confirmed failure to share your beautiful finished work shall be considered immediate grounds for taunting and will result in the immediate shrinkage of your Schwartz.



Well I guess I will try n keep a positive attitude about this  .........now that I have extra time, maybe I can upgrade to LFRB :irishjig:


----------



## ChrisN

DKMD said:


> I'm happy to see a few more folks sneak in under the wire.
> 
> Because I know folks are busy, I've decided to extend the deadline for entry (and thus the drawing) until next Friday. The new deadline for entry is midnight central time on Oct 24th. I know some will be disappointed in the delay, but I want you each to know that I delayed the deadline because I knew you wouldn't have won this time around... You can thank me later.



:what?!::protest::protest::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
Nooooooooooo!:dash1::dash1:

I'll only thank you if I win...fingers crossed Patience... patience...


----------



## ripjack13

Awe poop. I was so looking forward to this tonight.

Oh well....that just means more boxes for everyone!!


----------



## healeydays

Wow, when I originally suggested that we close boxes and participants on the 18th 2 weeks ago, I heard that we were drawing it out too long. 

Oh well, in DKMD we trust...

Mike B


----------



## jmurray

Darn goverment shutdown.


----------



## rdnkmedic

I think it's great. it gives people more time to jump in so that I get MORE boxes of wood. More is always better. Good call, Doc.


----------



## SENC

Durned egotistical docs. Always have to get their way and the last word. I knew giving dkmd power was a mistake.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Just so you guys know, I have put my rural mail carrier on a workout program. Got her lifting some weights and doing a little cardio. I wouldn't want her to pull a muscle delivering all this wood to my house. Just planning ahead. I wouldn't want to be responsible for an injury.:cool2:


----------



## Kevin

What I want to know is, who has signed up for my little side betting venture? I am taking bets on who wins, and I am taking bets on who loses betting on who the winners are. Anyone interested just email [email protected]


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> What I want to know is, who has signed up for my little side betting venture? I am taking bets on who wins, and I am taking bets on who loses betting on who the winners are. Anyone interested just email [email protected]



I'll be the oddsmaker.


----------



## Cody Killgore

:bbq2:


----------



## Kevin

Hey I just had a bizarre thought . . . . does this mean I can actually . . . . . 

*GIVE MORE!?!?!?!?!*​
:irishjig:
:irishjig::irishjig:

I'm a sicko. I cannot stop at just one box. 

(Expect more pictures. Of more wood. For more fun)


----------



## kazuma78

Or you could just donate that new box to me :i_dunno: there might be a nice hammered silver coin ring in it for you to give to that special someone for some of that purdy texas FBE


----------



## manbuckwal

rdnkmedic said:


> Just so you guys know, I have put my rural mail carrier on a workout program. Got her lifting some weights and doing a little cardio. I wouldn't want her to pull a muscle delivering all this wood to my house. Just planning ahead. I wouldn't want to be responsible for an injury.:cool2:



I'm sure the good Ol' Doc carries more than joints around  He probably has some steroids he can hook her up with :compress:


----------



## manbuckwal

Ok I found something else to throw in. Black Oak Burl crosscut ( if u can say that about burl) 
2 1/2" x 2 3/4" x 8 1/2" . Can a PM be made from something this size ?


----------



## DKMD

I think you could get a skinny mill out of it... Most of mine finish up around that size.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Bump

Been kinda quiet on this today. Had the mail lady doing a few push-ups today. She is progressing nicely. Prevention is the best cure.


----------



## Sprung

rdnkmedic said:


> Bump
> 
> Been kinda quiet on this today. Had the mail lady doing a few push-ups today. She is progressing nicely. Prevention is the best cure.



Just waiting patiently (or impatiently) until the end of the week! (Don't have much else to do while on quarantine...)

We have a major problem with our mailman mis-delivering mail. I'm fashioning a giant address sign for out front and getting him some new glasses, to make sure the boxes get delivered to the right house. Gonna leave a handcart out front so he doesn't hurt himself carrying boxes. It's frustrating when our mail gets mis-delivered, but I don't want to see him get hurt. Everybody make sure you write my address real big, ok?


The recent additions also look real nice!


----------



## manbuckwal

Well I will be hunting and won't have cell coverage, so I won't know the results until Sunday


----------



## SENC

Can't believe you guys can't see something nefarious is happening here... 

Too quiet? Coincidence? I think not!

dkmd, a mod, mysteriously and "unilaterally" postpones the drawing and then, suddenly and with little notice, the site is scheduled for downtime. Coincidence? I think not! 

Kevin, site founder and sponsor, proposes a "donation" thread, then hands off leadership of said giveaway to dkmd and oversight of the "random" drawing to kenbo. Coincidence? I think not!

Reputation ratings getting wiped with a "site change" just after someone other than the founder passes the century mark. Councidence? I think not!

I see lots of "plausible deniability" getting set up. I suspect we've all been duped, that this has been the plan all along, some sort of front - or perhaps just a cruel joke, ala Manti Teo. There is a conspiracy afoot! All donors need to pull their offers immediately and before it is too late! Don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## Fret440

:morning2:


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man...but we mailed em all already to Kevin. He said he would divy them up.


----------



## DKMD

No winners until this weekend, but I believe Henry(SENC) has elected himself the first loser:rofl2:


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Can't believe you guys can't see something nefarious is happening here...
> 
> Too quiet? Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> dkmd, a mod, mysteriously and "unilaterally" postpones the drawing and then, suddenly and with little notice, the site is scheduled for downtime. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> Kevin, site founder and sponsor, proposes a "donation" thread, then hands off leadership of said giveaway to dkmd and oversight of the "random" drawing to kenbo. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> Reputation ratings getting wiped with a "site change" just after someone other than the founder passes the century mark. Councidence? I think not!
> 
> I see lots of "plausible deniability" getting set up. I suspect we've all been duped, that this has been the plan all along, some sort of front - or perhaps just a cruel joke, ala Manti Teo. There is a conspiracy afoot! All donors need to pull their offers immediately and before it is too late! Don't say I didn't warn you!



I bet he has tickets to Alaska or some far off place!!!


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe you guys can't see something nefarious is happening here...
> 
> Too quiet? Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> dkmd, a mod, mysteriously and "unilaterally" postpones the drawing and then, suddenly and with little notice, the site is scheduled for downtime. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> Kevin, site founder and sponsor, proposes a "donation" thread, then hands off leadership of said giveaway to dkmd and oversight of the "random" drawing to kenbo. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> Reputation ratings getting wiped with a "site change" just after someone other than the founder passes the century mark. Councidence? I think not!
> 
> I see lots of "plausible deniability" getting set up. I suspect we've all been duped, that this has been the plan all along, some sort of front - or perhaps just a cruel joke, ala Manti Teo. There is a conspiracy afoot! All donors need to pull their offers immediately and before it is too late! Don't say I didn't warn you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he has tickets to Alaska or some far off place!!!
Click to expand...


Like Eastern Washington?


----------



## davduckman2010

well guys i got kenbo covered in this giveaway . my relatives are down from toronto this week and im sending him 6 big boards of duckwood back in there van with them since he dosent get much of a chance at our stuff do to shipping cost. hes been a great member/ mod here since i got in just thought he deserves somthing. ill pm you ken with phone numbers and info and give them yours . my uncle said he would get them to you enjoy my freind ---the duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Can't believe you guys can't see something nefarious is happening here...
> 
> Too quiet? Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> dkmd, a mod, mysteriously and "unilaterally" postpones the drawing and then, suddenly and with little notice, the site is scheduled for downtime. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> Kevin, site founder and sponsor, proposes a "donation" thread, then hands off leadership of said giveaway to dkmd and oversight of the "random" drawing to kenbo. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> Reputation ratings getting wiped with a "site change" just after someone other than the founder passes the century mark. Councidence? I think not!
> 
> I see lots of "plausible deniability" getting set up. I suspect we've all been duped, that this has been the plan all along, some sort of front - or perhaps just a cruel joke, ala Manti Teo. There is a conspiracy afoot! All donors need to pull their offers immediately and before it is too late! Don't say I didn't warn you!



I just saw this for the first time. If you want to know the true conspiracy about Wood Barter, my plan must have been to piss some of the most active members off, who never contributed a penny but took plenty and claimed to have been key in the formation of it, and so I have paid their way and mine too, and have never exposed them but they trash talk those of us who do keep this show on the road. How's that for a conspiracy? 

I shouldn't have said that but I am weak right now. Forgive me.


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> well guys i got kenbo covered in this giveaway . my relatives are down from toronto this week and im sending him 6 big boards of duckwood back in there van with them since he dosent get much of a chance at our stuff do to shipping cost. hes been a great member/ mod here since i got in just thought he deserves somthing. ill pm you ken with phone numbers and info and give them yours . my uncle said he would get them to you enjoy my freind ---the duck



For bein a Duck you are a helluva guy- Nice one....................


----------



## SENC

The plot thickens!!! Now we have a payoff headed to the picker! How much you want to bet this thread has been "scrubbed" when the new site comes back up?


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe you guys can't see something nefarious is happening here...
> 
> Too quiet? Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> dkmd, a mod, mysteriously and "unilaterally" postpones the drawing and then, suddenly and with little notice, the site is scheduled for downtime. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> Kevin, site founder and sponsor, proposes a "donation" thread, then hands off leadership of said giveaway to dkmd and oversight of the "random" drawing to kenbo. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> Reputation ratings getting wiped with a "site change" just after someone other than the founder passes the century mark. Councidence? I think not!
> 
> I see lots of "plausible deniability" getting set up. I suspect we've all been duped, that this has been the plan all along, some sort of front - or perhaps just a cruel joke, ala Manti Teo. There is a conspiracy afoot! All donors need to pull their offers immediately and before it is too late! Don't say I didn't warn you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this for the first time. If you want to know the true conspiracy about Wood Barter, my plan must have been to piss some of the most active members off, who never contributed a penny but took plenty and claimed to have been key in the formation of it, and so I have paid their way and mine too, and have never exposed them but they trash talk those of us who do keep this show on the road. How's that for a conspiracy?
> 
> I shouldn't have said that but I am weak right now. Forgive me.
Click to expand...


Sorry if I struck a chord, Kevin. Just funnin.


----------



## davduckman2010

no pay off senc. im a no on getting any wood . i told ken 5 months ago when my relatives come down in october i would get him some wood thats all . now its october--- thats how the ol duck works.--- ohh and i forgot im sending him free wood


----------



## Kevin

You didn't do anything wrong I just lashed out. I guess I have a lot more on my shoulders than I can handle sometimes Henry. I'm sorry for doing so. Your post was funny. I didn't mean for mine to come across like it did - I just reread it and I would have been offended by it too. Forgive me, please?


----------



## SENC

davduckman2010 said:


> no pay off senc. im a no on getting any wood . i told ken 5 months ago when my relatives come down in october i would get him some wood thats all . now its october--- thats how the ol duck works.



I gotta start using smilies... or get out of this sarcastic mood!

Ken definitely deserves it, and you're a good man, Duck!


----------



## BarbS

Ah duckman, I wish more of us could have been in on this pick up load! Kenbo has been so great around here. Nice move, though. Way to go!


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> You didn't do anything wrong I just lashed out. I guess I have a lot more on my shoulders than I can handle sometimes Henry. I'm sorry for doing so. Your post was funny. I didn't mean for mine to come across like it did - I just reread it and I would have been offended by it too. Forgive me, please?



Wasn't offended in the least, Kevin... just thought maybe I'd struck a nerve accidentally being a smart-a. You don't need to ever worry about offending me, I'm extermely thick-skinned and low maintenance - I don't get my panties in a wad about much. It's not like I'm an orthopaedic surgeon, you know.


----------



## DKMD

SENC said:


> You don't need to ever worry about offending me, I'm extermely thick-skinned and low maintenance - I don't get my panties in a wad about much...



That's strange, Henry... Given your occupation, I had you pegged for thick headed and high maintenance , but I guessed right on the underwear...

Sorry, I couldn't resist... Must... Work... On... Impulse... Control.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> ... just thought maybe I'd struck a nerve accidentally being a smart-a. ....



I guess that's why we are pretty much of one accord. I'm _too good_ at thinking I'm having fun with someone and then I realize too late I have offended them without meaning to. I do appreciate your humor and your honesty. To me, they are one and the same. To me, the best humor consists of total and sometimes brutal honesty. But there's a fine line between all that and discretion. I'm not very good on the discretion part sometimes. That's why I try to surround myself with people like the staff we have here. If not for them, Wood Barter wood be Wood Shitt.


----------



## davduckman2010

Sprung said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> Been kinda quiet on this today. Had the mail lady doing a few push-ups today. She is progressing nicely. Prevention is the best cure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting patiently (or impatiently) until the end of the week! (Don't have much else to do while on quarantine...)
> 
> We have a major problem with our mailman mis-delivering mail. I'm fashioning a giant address sign for out front and getting him some new glasses, to make sure the boxes get delivered to the right house. Gonna leave a handcart out front so he doesn't hurt himself carrying boxes. It's frustrating when our mail gets mis-delivered, but I don't want to see him get hurt. Everybody make sure you write my address real big, ok?
> 
> 
> The recent additions also look real nice!
Click to expand...


sprung im rootin for ya buddy i hope 3 people that dont have a big stash win


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... just thought maybe I'd struck a nerve accidentally being a smart-a. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's why we are pretty much of one accord. I'm _too good_ at thinking I'm having fun with someone and then I realize too late I have offended them without meaning to. I do appreciate your humor and your honesty. To me, they are one and the same. To me, the best humor consists of total and sometimes brutal honesty. But there's a fine line between all that and discretion. I'm not very good on the discretion part sometimes. That's why I try to surround myself with people like the staff we have here. If not for them, Wood Barter wood be Wood Shitt.
Click to expand...


wood shitt is that the same as my poopywood:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... just thought maybe I'd struck a nerve accidentally being a smart-a. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's why we are pretty much of one accord. I'm _too good_ at thinking I'm having fun with someone and then I realize too late I have offended them without meaning to. I do appreciate your humor and your honesty. To me, they are one and the same. To me, the best humor consists of total and sometimes brutal honesty. But there's a fine line between all that and discretion. I'm not very good on the discretion part sometimes. That's why I try to surround myself with people like the staff we have here. If not for them, Wood Barter wood be Wood Shitt.
Click to expand...


Please send the wood Shitt to the turners!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::saythat::blond::sorry2::flag_of_truce::walnut1950:


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... just thought maybe I'd struck a nerve accidentally being a smart-a. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's why we are pretty much of one accord. I'm _too good_ at thinking I'm having fun with someone and then I realize too late I have offended them without meaning to. I do appreciate your humor and your honesty. To me, they are one and the same. To me, the best humor consists of total and sometimes brutal honesty. But there's a fine line between all that and discretion. I'm not very good on the discretion part sometimes. That's why I try to surround myself with people like the staff we have here. If not for them, Wood Barter wood be Wood Shitt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please send the wood Shitt to the turners!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::saythat::blond::sorry2::flag_of_truce::walnut1950:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> ...
> Please send the wood Shitt to the turners!!



You scallywag, now I know why you refuse to be a turner!

:teethlaugh:


----------



## davduckman2010

you mean all my ambrosia --skid mark-- maple


----------



## DKMD

davduckman2010 said:


> you mean all my ambrosia --skid mark-- maple



That's exactly what he means!


----------



## davduckman2010

DKMD said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean all my ambrosia --skid mark-- maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what he means!
Click to expand...


 thats ok i love my poopystuff


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> I try to surround myself with people like the staff we have here. If not for them, Wood Barter wood be Wood Shitt.
> 
> 
> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean all my ambrosia --skid mark-- maple
> 
> 
> 
> I try to surround myself with people like the staff we have here. If not for them, Wood Barter wood be Wood Shitt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what he means!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats ok i love my poopystuff
Click to expand...


duckpoopystuffshitt. 

 . . . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean all my ambrosia --skid mark-- maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what he means!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats ok i love my poopystuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> duckpoopystuffshitt.
> 
> . . . . .
Click to expand...


Come on now everybody knows it is duckpoopyshittystuff.


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to ever worry about offending me, I'm extermely thick-skinned and low maintenance - I don't get my panties in a wad about much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange, Henry... Given your occupation, I had you pegged for thick headed and high maintenance , but I guessed right on the underwear...
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist... Must... Work... On... Impulse... Control.
Click to expand...


My ilk are not high maintenance, thank you very much! :i_dunno:


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to ever worry about offending me, I'm extermely thick-skinned and low maintenance - I don't get my panties in a wad about much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange, Henry... Given your occupation, I had you pegged for thick headed and high maintenance , but I guessed right on the underwear...
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist... Must... Work... On... Impulse... Control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ilk are not high maintenance, thank you very much! :i_dunno:
Click to expand...


What everyone really wants to know tho, is what are you doing with duck wood in your panty wad ????:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## SENC

I think I need to stop posting and go to bed... just keep digging my own hole deeper and deeper!:dash2::dash2:


----------



## rdnkmedic

When you find yourself in a hole, the first thing you should do is quit digging. Good call, Henry. 

I think they were ganging up on you.


----------



## bald9eagle

Is there still going to be time to join in? I haven't read through the whole thread but just now found it.


----------



## bald9eagle

Wait....nevermind. I found it. :0


----------



## rdnkmedic

bald9eagle said:


> Wait....nevermind. I found it. :0



I talked to my mail lady and she said she didn't mind bringing one or two more boxes to my house so by all means join in. I've got her on a workout routine in preparation for the big day.

Let's see what you got.


----------



## DavidDobbs

How in the @#%%#@*% do I miss these post? 28 pages of post 
And just found it 5min ago.
Wow I need to get out more

Dave


----------



## ejo4041

What kinds of tools would people be interested in? I don't have any wood at the moment, waiting on new resaw blades. I'd love to join in on this although I am scared of receiving all of that wood, prob would end up trading some of it here. 

I'll tell my wife it is "membership dues" . Not sure what I would tell her if I won.


----------



## rdnkmedic

ejo4041 said:


> What kinds of tools would people be interested in? I don't have any wood at the moment, waiting on new resaw blades. I'd love to join in on this although I am scared of receiving all of that wood, prob would end up trading some of it here.
> 
> I'll tell my wife it is "membership dues" . Not sure what I would tell her if I won.



"What kind of tools would people be interested in?" 

When I win you can send me a new bandsaw. 14 inch will be OK. I promise not to cut anything bigger than that.


----------



## healeydays

DavidDobbs said:


> How in the @#%%#@*% do I miss these post? 28 pages of post
> And just found it 5min ago.
> Wow I need to get out more
> 
> Dave



Could have been worse, you might have found it next week, and the saddest part of it?

There are 2 long threads about this...


----------



## DavidDobbs

healeydays said:


> DavidDobbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the @#%%#@*% do I miss these post? 28 pages of post
> And just found it 5min ago.
> Wow I need to get out more
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have been worse, you might have found it next week, and the saddest part of it?
> 
> There are 2 long threads about this...
Click to expand...


I never come past the past the for sale ads

Dave


----------



## Kevin

You should use the View Today's Posts function at least once per visit. You don't have to open anything that doesn't interest you, but at least you have a list of what's happening around the forum to pick from.


----------



## ripjack13

Wow....busy night last night. It seems to be past the rough seas. Now it's clear sailing.
I haven't told my mail carrier.....he's a real putz. Kinda like the mailman in the chevy chase movie, Funny Farm....where the mail man is a crazy driver....


----------



## Cody Killgore

Kevin said:


> You should use the View Today's Posts function at least once per visit. You don't have to open anything that doesn't interest you, but at least you have a list of what's happening around the forum to pick from.



Somehow I completely missed that button. I kept seeing people refer to it but could never find it. :lolol: I feel like an idiot. That thing is very useful now that I see it!!!


----------



## DavidDobbs

Kevin said:


> You should use the View Today's Posts function at least once per visit. You don't have to open anything that doesn't interest you, but at least you have a list of what's happening around the forum to pick from.


I will ............ after I crawl out from under my rock.................:lolol:

Dave


----------



## ripjack13

All the cool kids use it.....you should too.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It looks like this one survived the re boot, bump to the top!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bald9eagle

I was going to jump in but I've got too many irons in the fire so disregard my earlier post about being a donor.


----------



## ChrisN

goslin99 said:


> Bump.... more boxes needed... really want to pack my shelf!


No, no, you don't understand. These boxes are for _me_, not you!;):D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic

it's not too late. You still have time to send me a box of your wood. Anybody else want to play?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS

Is today the cut off day? The 24th? Confused after the new software update. When will we donors be notified of where to send our boxes?


----------



## kazuma78

You can just all go ahead and send them to me

Save Ken from the inevitable outcome of the draw haha


----------



## Kevin

kazuma78 said:


> 1st Armour division



Is that the same people who make the chili? heh heh


----------



## kazuma78

Kevin said:


> Is that the same people who make the chili? heh heh


If it is I wouldnt trust it haha With the sequestration and how over strength we are I wouldn't be surprised if they start making soylent green out of the excess soldiers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

BarbS said:


> Is today the cut off day? The 24th? Confused after the new software update. When will we donors be notified of where to send our boxes?



Barb, we'll take entries for the rest of the day today. The drawing will be tomorrow, and the winners can then begin picking boxes. Once the stash is all divided up, the winners will contact you to make arrangements for delivery.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BarbS

DKMD said:


> Barb, we'll take entries for the rest of the day today. The drawing will be tomorrow, and the winners can then begin picking boxes. Once the stash is all divided up, the winners will contact you to make arrangements for delivery.



Got it. Thanks, David.


----------



## Sprung

Doc, how's the picking of boxes going to take place? Say there's 24 boxes. Does winner #1 pick his 8, then #2 his 8, then #3 get the remaining 8? Or will it be #1 picks one box, #2 picks one box, #3 picks one box, and then it goes in rounds until all the boxes are picked? Just curious. The first way would be skewed toward winner #1 picking out the best boxes (though, they're all great). The second way would allow all three winners a chance at picking out good boxes that will suit their style of woodworking.

Just wondering as I can't remember if it's been stated or not. Thanks!

Looking forward to seeing who the winners are!


----------



## kazuma78

Love the poopwood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray

so just curious as to how the numbers look now after the extra week:)
sweeeeeet cookies duck


----------



## davduckman2010

ill spray it with fabreeze before i send it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD

Sprung said:


> Doc, how's the picking of boxes going to take place? Say there's 24 boxes. Does winner #1 pick his 8, then #2 his 8, then #3 get the remaining 8? Or will it be #1 picks one box, #2 picks one box, #3 picks one box, and then it goes in rounds until all the boxes are picked? Just curious. The first way would be skewed toward winner #1 picking out the best boxes (though, they're all great). The second way would allow all three winners a chance at picking out good boxes that will suit their style of woodworking.
> 
> Just wondering as I can't remember if it's been stated or not. Thanks!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing who the winners are!



Alternating picks(your second scenario)... Should be fun!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

jmurray said:


> so just curious as to how the numbers look now after the extra week:)
> sweeeeeet cookies duck


I haven't gone back to tally things up, but I think there are about 25 or 30 boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> Alternating picks(your second scenario)... Should be fun!



Awesome! Yes, it should be fun! Especially for the winners!

Am still hoping that I'll be a winner - but it'll be cool either way to see who wins and what ends up where!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

Sprung said:


> Awesome! Yes, it should be fun! Especially for the winners!
> 
> Am still hoping that I'll be a winner - but it'll be cool either way to see who wins and what ends up where!


Yeah for sure! But I like the alternating picks idea. Spreads the choices alittle better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

I tallied it up before without the newer boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

kazuma78 said:


> I went back through the thread and this is what I got:
> 
> Donators and does/does not want to win:
> SENC  NO
> MJA979 YES
> Kevin NO
> AndrewM Yes
> DKMD NO
> aerocustomexotics YES
> Kazuma78 YES
> NYwoodturner NO
> RDNKmedic YES
> Sprung YES
> MIKE1950 NO
> RIPJACK13 YES
> HEALEYDAYS YES
> Barry Richardson YES
> Woodtickgreg YES
> Jimmyjames YES
> Cody Killgore YES
> TimR YES
> BarbS NO
> Beancounter YES
> ButchC YES
> Manbuckwal YES
> Goslin99 YES
> Jmurray YES
> Mike Jones NO
> Daveduckman NO
> ChrisN YES
> Rob3232 YES
> Final strut YES
> 
> So it looks like 29 donators and 21 eligible winners
> 
> Anyone feel free to correct me if I have something wrong or missed someone.
> 
> Edit: Josh, I changed myself to a 'NO', so there's one fewer eligible to win(I changed that number as well)... DKMD
> 
> Edit: Josh - I also had declared myself ineligible, or at least I thought I had. I changed myself to a no and updated the number as well. - Scott
> 
> Edit: mike1950 has elected to donate but not recieve... Down to 21 eligible. -DKMD




Heres that post from awhile ago, probably needs more additions now though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I'd say there's a few hundred pounds of wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man oh man.....it's almost the weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

And the winners are...








Going to be determined later today!:p

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rdnkmedic

ejo4041 said:


> Ok, so I went a little crazy and then realized it was only Thursday. This piece will fill a MFRB, but I would really like to fill a LFRB, so I will update tomorrow with more. If plans for tomorrow change though and I don't get to cut any more wood, it will just be this in a MFRB. It is crazy crotch piece of silver maple, maybe a little spalted, has some crazy colors. It was an Ambrosia maple tree, but I don't see any Ambrosia beetle marks on this particular piece. Wet it down for the pic, then fully sealed in AnchorSeal. I hope this is worthy of this awesome contest.
> 
> It is approx 9" x 8" x 5.5"


 
I think that piece will look just fine on a shelf in Mauk, GA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ButchC

Up early this morning. Had some extra time so cleared some shelf room for my flood of wood!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NCWoodArt

The anticipation is killing me..... Even if I don't win I like the odds. 

We should do some type of monthly wood lotto. 

Same premise as this giveaway. You have to donate a box of wood to be entered for chance to win, the number of entries dictates how many winners. For 6 boxes of wood entered we will have 3 winners, 12 boxes of wood will be 6 winners etc. I know I for one will enter every month. Anyone else game? Or mayabe a monthly random drawing winner take all.

Bill


----------



## Kevin

Bill, I could set you and a few others up on auto ship. I could email you and others a shipping label each month automatically, and all you have to do is print the label and slap it on a LFRB box of expensive, rare, exotic and domestic wood and send it to me. It doesn't get much easier than that. I'll go ahead and sign you up free of charge. :p

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> Bill, I could set you and a few others up on auto ship. I could email you and others a shipping label each month automatically, and all you have to do is print the label and slap it on a LFRB box of expensive, rare, exotic and domestic wood and send it to me. It doesn't get much easier than that. I'll go ahead and sign you up free of charge. :p


 Kinda like "wine of the month":)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Just an update for those of you who might be out conditioning your postal providers... 

Looks like there are 33 boxes from 32 people(thanks to Duck's generous contribution of 2 boxes). Eight of the contributors have taken their names out of the hat leaving 24 entrants. Three will be chosen randomly, so each winner will be expecting 11 boxes! 

I'm still feeling my way around the new format, so it may take me a bit to get everything organized... You may resume your postal conditioning program for now. Once I've got things organized, we'll see if Kenbo is still willing to spin the wheel of destiny(random number generator) to determine the winners.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jmurray

Are the winners required to show their bare feet in a pic with the winnings?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alan Sweet

OK I admit. I have only been a member for a very short period of time. I readily admit to being a newbie. But evidently I am uninformed (also known as ignorant) about what is going on. I read the rules but not sure what is happening. Could someone point me to a thread or file that explains this. Or start a conversation where you can explain what is going on.


----------



## DKMD

Alan Sweet said:


> OK I admit. I have only been a member for a very short period of time. I readily admit to being a newbie. But evidently I am uninformed (also known as ignorant) about what is going on. I read the rules but not sure what is happening. Could someone point me to a thread or file that explains this. Or start a conversation where you can explain what is going on.




The first post in this thread is a basic outline of the format of this event. In a nutshell, a bunch of folks posted pictures of boxes of wood. Those folks will have their names thrown in a hat(metaphorically speaking) and three winner will be chosen. The three winners will then take turn choosing boxes that they'd like to have until all the boxes are gone. The donors will mail those boxes to the appropriate winners, and three postal workers in different parts of the country will curse the fine members of WoodBarter one more time.

There are contests, giveaways, and various shenanigans on this site from time to time, so don't feel bad about missing out on this one... There are likely to be others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fret440

So, I'm looking back through the thread. I know I posted up a box... but I can't find that post. Any thoughts? Wouldn't want jmurray to win and not have my box to block his bare feet.

Jacob


----------



## jmurray

Fret440 said:


> So, I'm looking back through the thread. I know I posted up a box... but I can't find that post. Any thoughts? Wouldn't want jmurray to win and not have my box to block his bare feet.
> 
> Jacob



Amen brother


----------



## DKMD

Fret440 said:


> So, I'm looking back through the thread. I know I posted up a box... but I can't find that post. Any thoughts? Wouldn't want jmurray to win and not have my box to block his bare feet.
> 
> Jacob


I've got you covered... I'll be stealing some posts from this thread and moving them to a clean thread that only contains pictures of the boxes that have been put up. Yours and several others have been gently lifted from here and placed into that other thread... When it's 'go time', that thread will magically appear for your viewing pleasure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

And the winners are....








Going to be chosen from among this list of names:
mja979
andrewM
aerocustomexotics
kazuma78
rdnkmedic
sprung
ripjack13
healeydays
barry richardson
woodtickgreg
jimmyjames
cody kilgore
Tim R
beancounter
butch C
manbuckwal
goslin99
jmurray
Chris N
rob 3232
final strut
bangleguy
fret440
ejo4041

There are 9 other boxes donated by the following 8 members who've chosen not to be eligible for the drawing:
SENC
Kevin
DKMD
NYWoodturner
Mike1950
BarbS
Mike Jones
Dave 'the super generous duck' Duckman(2 boxes)

If anyone finds a mistake in either of the lists above, send me a message or post something here... I'm about to send Kenbo a message to see what time he wants to do the drawing. I think it's a Canadian tradition to wait as long as possible before doing something like this... Anything to torture Americans!:D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Jones

Don't forget the "Mystery Box"....my non-wood donation! You will just have to post up a picture of a little ( )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

David didn't we cancel this do to lack of interest............ Where is that hide behind the couch smiley when I really need it?????? :eek::oops:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

Mike Jones said:


> Don't forget the "Mystery Box"....my non-wood donation! You will just have to post up a picture of a little ( )


I haven't forgotten you, Mike. Your exact description will appear in the event thread when the time comes.


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> David didn't we cancel this do to lack of interest...



I thought it was on account of rain...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC

DKMD said:


> I thought it was on account of rain...


 
Aint rainin here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

ButchC said:


> Aint rainin here.


Well there you have it... Game on!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

ButchC said:


> Aint rainin here.



It's 5 O'clock somewhere . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> It's 5 O'clock somewhere . . . . .




In England


----------



## TimR

so, I've totally lost track. is


goslin99 said:


> Oh boy oh boy oh boy


The alternating pick is a good idea, but


Kevin said:


> It's 5 O'clock somewhere . . . . .


It's going on 5 in Nova Scotia


----------



## ButchC

TimR said:


> so, I've totally lost track. is
> 
> The alternating pick is a good idea, but
> 
> It's going on 5 in Nova Scotia


 
So you're not on that goofy 1/2 hour time difference with the Newfies?


----------



## jimmyjames

I bet this thread has had 20,000 hits today.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR

Tick tock....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray

What time zone are we working from? I'm getting dirty looks from the old lady for checking my phone a little too often....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

Here's the final outcome... Giveaway results


----------



## Kevin

Man this has gone on so long I forgot about it. Makes me wish I hadn't burned that box of wood I was gonna give away in the stove last week - been mighty cold down here in Texas lately.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kazuma78

the suspense is killer...


----------



## ChrisN

Noooooooooooooo!:(


----------



## kazuma78

Aww man! Congrats guys!!! Sprung u should go out and buy a lotto ticket, you have been very lucky lately! haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Awesome! *I love who won!!!!!!!* (not that I wouldn't have loved others who were running!)

Thanks David for doing such an awesome job of running this, and thanks Ken for doing your drawing magic. You deserve a bunch of reps and soon as we get that figured out you'll get them. Thanks especially to all who participated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Awesome! *I love who won!!!!!!!* (not that I wouldn't have loved others who were running!)
> 
> Thanks David for doing such an awesome job of running this, and thanks Ken for doing your drawing magic. You deserve a bunch of reps and soon as we get that figured out you'll get them. Thanks especially to all who participated.



Actually, I haven't heard from Ken, so I did the randomnumbergenerator.com thingy... He's probably out in his shop making some kind of awesome wooden replica of something or pimping his ride.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Holy smokes! I can't believe I won! Wow, don't know what to say. Guess I won't have too much of a reason to complain about lack of wood for quite a while! My wife even seems excited about it! (Probably because I'll stop asking to buy wood for a while, lol!)

Off to pick my first box!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

I guess that didn't come out right Doc. I was saying you deserved the bunch of reps. But I guess it sounded like I was saying Ken deserved them for simply drawing the numbers, which he didn't get the chance to do. I know you aren't worried about credit though and I am not either so it looks like things worked out great for everyone. Except those who didn't win. I think we all won personally. (watery eyes - I've become such a sensitive guy lately icon)


----------



## Andrew M

Is it acceptable to shed a tear?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I guess that didn't come out right Doc. I was saying you deserved the bunch of reps. But I guess it sounded like I was saying Ken deserved them for simply drawing the numbers, which he didn't get the chance to do. I know you aren't worried about credit though and I am not either so it looks like things worked out great for everyone. Except those who didn't win. I think we all won personally. (watery eyes - I've become such a sensitive guy lately icon)



I knew what you were saying, Kevin... I just wanted to make sure kazuma and goslin weren't going to invade Canada!(need my sarcasm icon soon... Can't function without it!)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> .....(need my sarcasm icon soon... Can't function without it!)



But without them it may force us to actually write to each other our true feelings. (i need it too though, icon)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

kazuma78 said:


> Aww man! Congrats guys!!! Sprung u should go out and buy a lotto ticket, you have been very lucky lately! haha



I'm not a gambling man by any means - otherwise I might!


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> But without them it may force us to actually write to each other our true feelings. (i need it too though, icon)



My true feelings generally are sarcastic... It's like my default setting or something.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DKMD

Looks like Sprung has made his first selection. I sent manbuckwal and bangle guy messages, but if anybody reading this has a faster mode of communication, feel free to reach out and touch them... They've got boxes to pick!:)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

In the old software I could input "DKMD + phone" and the pm's we exchanged that had the word "phone" in any pm you and I ever traded would appear. I cannot figure out how to do that now I don't see that function. Another item for the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

I did text Tom and congratulate him on the win. I'm sure he'll be on before long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Congrats to all three but Sprung couldn't be a better pick. Way to go Sprung.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ejo4041

Congrats to everyone that won! Can't wait to see pics of postal workers stacking these on someone's porch.


----------



## ripjack13

Are we not sposta reply in that topic other than the winners?...my bad. :oops:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Cody Killgore said:


> I did text Tom and congratulate him on the win. I'm sure he'll be on before long.


Thanks Cody !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Congrats to Sprung and Eric!!

The numbers for each post (box of wood donated) weren't showing up on my phone so I had to go inside and figure it out lol . Many Thanks to EVERYONE who participated !!!!!!! And the behind the scenes participants !!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Manbuckwal said something in the other thread that I wanted to say too.

THANK YOU to everyone - to everyone who donated wood and to Kevin and Doc for setting up and running this contest.

With this, my stash will be growing by about 10-fold. I am very thankful for the chance to receive such great wood from such great people. At the rate I'd be able to buy such wood on my own, it would take me years to acquire so much wood of such great quality. So, again, THANK YOU to everyone! Even without this contest, WB is, by far, the best forum I've ever been part of. thank you, everyone, for making this such a great place.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BangleGuy

I just got home from my daughters Halloween party and saw that I was a winner!!! Too awesome! I never win anything :eek: Thanks to everyone for such great wood and to WB and Doc! It looks like our new site doesnt have all the great emoticons, otherwise I would have written an emoticon whoop whoop dance for y'all!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ButchC

I had more fun with this! !! I think you three will be very happy with your horde of wood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ButchC

OMG!!! How do I edit!!!!! What a moron!! I hate the way the typing box doesn't show correctly on my phone!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

ButchC said:


> I had more fun with this! !! I think you three will be very happy with your horde of jew wood.


That's hysterical! I love autocorrect snafus... When they happen to somebody else!:p

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal

I was like hmmm auto correct just kicked him in the teeth ! I haven't explored edit functions yet but I'm sure someone will come to your rescue .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

ButchC said:


> OMG!!! How do I edit!!!!! What a moron!! I hate the way the typing box doesn't show correctly on my phone!!


LOL - I took care of it for you Butch...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC

ButchC said:


> I had more fun with this! !! I think you three will be very happy with your horde of wood.


 
Thank you, magic fairy post changer dude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ButchC

DKMD said:


> That's hysterical! I love autocorrect snafus... When they happen to somebody else!:p


 S'not funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

ButchC said:


> S'not funny.



Butch - It has happened to me where I have thanked new members for Joints (rather than joining) Encouraged new members to post their pigs rather that pics... it happens, and it IS funnier when it happens to someone else... Haha Gotcher back man ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ButchC

I about had a cow. Couldn't get off the couch, log off on the phone, run upstairs, log in, and then find out there's no edit function. Yeah, we really need an edit function. Please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

ButchC said:


> I about had a cow. Couldn't get off the couch, log off on the phone, run upstairs, log in, and then find out there's no edit function. Yeah, we really need an edit function. Please.


I'll explore that tomorrow - I promise. For now I'm going to bed. G'Night John-Boy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

THANKS EVERYONE !!!!!!!!! WE NEED MORE EMOTICONS :p:D:);)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

